#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Характеристики Дхамм и Пустота

## AlexТ

Здрасте.


Одна школа утверждает что  хоть все целое состоит из частей, дхамм, - они имеют свои характеристики независимо от ума и желания.

Есть другая школа которая как мне кажетстя утверждает что части (дхаммы) не имеют своих собственых характеристик и существуют только "номинально".

Мне кажется что есть характеристики независимо от желания. Конечно после того как обьект был воспринят, ум может добавить свои интерпретации на происходящее. Но это не вычеркивает оригинальные характеристики обьекта.

Например: Если человек случайно схватился за горячий и твердый предмет, то "горячесть" и "твердость" это не результат желания или номинального обозначения, а материальное свойство того обьекта в тот промежуток время, и это материальное свойство не происходит от желания.  

Если некоторые утверждают что все существует только номинально, то это идет против опыта. Я не могу назвать камень  "золотом" и продать за $1,206 за унцию.  Так же я не могу создать чемодан налички, воображая его перед мной. Мне это кажется эмпирическим доказательством что есть "материя" (в каком то виде) вне сознания и желания.  Как некоторые продвинутые школы (_Мадхамика Прасангика, если я не ошибаюсь_) Буддизма на это ответят?


Спасибо

----------


## Топпер

Сейчас вам напишут, что одну и ту же реку люди воспринимают водой, рыбы - окружающей средой, нараки - потоком лавы, петты - потоком нечистот, дэвы - потоком нектара  :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (02.07.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Бханте,





> Сейчас вам напишут, что одну и ту же реку люди воспринимают водой, рыбы - окружающей средой, нараки - потоком лавы, петты - потоком нечистот, дэвы - потоком нектара


Одно дело интерпретация или осмысление одного или одних обьектов.

Другое дело,  является ли например качество "твердости"  чисто номинально существующей дхамой, или это качество существует вне желания, вне мысли, вне номинального значения? Допустим два человека (_без транквилизаторов, и с нормально функционированой нервной системы_) стоят около стенки. Если один ее ударит кулаком то ощутит твердость. Другой человек так же если ударит то ощутить твердость. Как бы человек не мечтал и не называл стенку "мягкой", ощущение не измениться. 

Мне кажется что знание и обьект знания это разные вещи. Если человек не знает об Аничча, Дуккха, Анатта - то это не изменит тот факт что они есть.   Если человек не верит или не знает об Карме, то это не означает что он/а может действовать безвозмездно.

Как говориться по английски "ignorance is no excuse".  Незнание это не оправдание.

----------


## Топпер

я так понимаю, что махабхуты - объективны.

----------


## Нико

> Если некоторые утверждают что все существует только номинально, то это идет против опыта. Я не могу назвать камень  "золотом" и продать за $1,206 за унцию.  Так же я не могу создать чемодан налички, воображая его перед мной. Мне это кажется эмпирическим доказательством что есть "материя" (в каком то виде) вне сознания и желания.  Как некоторые продвинутые школы (_Мадхамика Прасангика, если я не ошибаюсь_) Буддизма на это ответят?



В прасангике "номинальность" не означает, что камень можно назвать золотом, и всё такое. Существуют общепринятые условности, и с ними прасангика не спорит, а называет это "относительной истиной".

----------


## AlexТ

> В прасангике "номинальность" не означает, что камень можно назвать золотом, и всё такое. Существуют общепринятые условности, и с ними прасангика не спорит, а называет это "относительной истиной".


Вы знакомы с прасангикой? Если да, то можете пожалуйста обьяснить и привести примеры  "двух истин", и что означает "номинальное существование".?

То что я читал дало мне мнение что: если бы все стали называть соль сахаром, а сахар солью,  то соль была бы сладкой на вкус, а сахар соленым на вкус.

Конечно чисто абстрактные понятия могут менятся с изменением мнения. Например цена на актив. Но "цена на актив" это с самого начала только понятие и только понятие может изменятся если меняется мнения.


Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Вы знакомы с прасангикой? Если да, то может пожалуйста обьяснить и привести примеры  "двух истин" и что означает "номинальное существование".?
> 
> То что я читал дало мне мнение что: если бы все стали называть соль сахаром, а сахар солью,  то соль была бы сладкой, а сахар соленым.
> 
> 
> Спасибо.


Две истины -- абсолютная (отсутствие самобытия вещей, что равнозначно их взаимозависимости) и относительная (условное существование вещей, т.е. то, что общепринято в миру). Именно в силу общепринятых условностей соль нельзя назвать сахаром, и наоборот. Условно всё это есть, т.к. все жители Земли к этому привыкли. Но это не может существовать абсолютно, т.к. при анализе признаков соли и сахара их невозможно обнаружить.

----------


## AlexТ

> Две истины -- абсолютная (отсутствие самобытия вещей, что равнозначно их взаимозависимости) и относительная (условное существование вещей, т.е. то, что общепринято в миру).


Конечно 4 первостихий, и производное от них происходит из соответствующих причин.  Так же и с умствеными процессами. Об этом нету спора у разных философских школ Буддизма.





> Именно в силу общепринятых условностей соль нельзя назвать сахаром, и наоборот. Условно всё это есть, т.к. все жители Земли к этому привыкли. Но это не может существовать абсолютно, т.к. при анализе признаков соли и сахара их невозможно обнаружить.


A вот здесь трудность. 

Вы утверждаете что если бы например все стали называть соль "сладким", а сахар "соленым", то соль была бы сладкой на вкус, а сахар соленым на вкус? 

Я не говорю об названии. На одном языке сладкое это сладкое, на другом sweet, и т.д. Это не меняет сам вкус. 

Я говорю об ощущении работающего органа чувств. В моем понимании, Сладкость или соленость ощущаются независимо от знания этих слов. 

И т.д. с другими качествами типа твердость и мягкость,  холод или жара. Было бы хорошо если можно было бы выйти в тениске в -40С воображая лето на улице и с наплевание на общее мнение. К сожалению такого нет.

----------


## Топпер

> И т.д. с другими качествами типа твердость и мягкость,  холод или жара.


Ещё более наглядно с болью.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно 4 первостихий, и производное от них происходит из соответствующих причин.  Так же и с умствеными процессами. Об этом нету спора у разных философских школ Буддизма.


Вы слишком привязаны к органам чувств. Я же говорю Вам, что всё зависит от названия. Если бы ощущение сладости было принято называть "солёным", Вы бы так и считали.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ещё более наглядно с болью.


Да, Шакьямуни испытывал боль, хотя на него, вроде как, сансарные (относительные) истины не распространялись, мог бы, значит, веселиться от души )

----------


## Топпер

> Да, Шакьямуни испытывал боль, хотя на него, вроде как, сансарные (относительные) истины не распространялись, мог бы, значит, веселиться от души )


Да, пока был жив - испытывал.

----------


## Нико

> Да, Шакьямуни испытывал боль, хотя на него, вроде как, сансарные (относительные) истины не распространялись, мог бы, значит, веселиться от души )


Наверное, вернее сказать, что он ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАЛ боль.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы слишком привязаны к органам чувств. Я же говорю Вам, что всё зависит от названия. Если бы ощущение сладости было принято называть "солёным", Вы бы так и считали.


А если на супер продвинутого йогина - прасангика рояль упадёт, а он его воспримет как опавший листочек с дерева, то он не пострадает, да?

----------


## Нико

> А если на супер продвинутого йогина - прасангика рояль упадёт, а он его воспримет как опавший листочек с дерева, то он не пострадает, да?


Насчёт продвинутых ничего не могу сказать, они и сквозь стены проходят....

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (02.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Наверное, вернее сказать, что он ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАЛ боль.


Ааа продвинутый йогин, из примера выше, продемонстрирует множественные переломы, я понял  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (02.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ааа продвинутый йогин, из примера выше, продемонстрирует множественные переломы, я понял


Вы уверены, что вообще что-то поняли?

----------


## AlexТ

Нико,

Можно ли испытывать телесную боль как телесное приятное ощущение?


Спасибо.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы уверены, что вообще что-то поняли?


Да, конечно. Продвинутые йогины проходят сквозь стены, чтож тут непонятного?

----------


## Нико

> Нико,
> 
> Можно ли испытывать телесную боль как телесное приятное ощущение?
> 
> 
> Спасибо.


Для нас, наверное, нет, если только не поменять кардинально наши представления о боли. Но с помощью тренировки ума всё возможно. Если боль испытывается за всех живых существ (т.е. переживается ради того, чтобы все они избавились от боли, в силу сострадания, это практика "тонглен"), вполне возможно, что в силу психического настроя можно превратить боль в удовольствие -- духовного плана.

----------


## AlexТ

> Для нас, наверное, нет, если только не поменять кардинально наши представления о боли. Но с помощью тренировки ума всё возможно. Если боль испытывается за всех живых существ (т.е. переживается ради того, чтобы все они избавились от боли, в силу сострадания, это практика "тонглен"), вполне возможно, что в силу психического настроя можно превратить боль в удовольствие -- духовного плана.


Спасибо за ответ, Нико.

Но мне кажется что вы путаете ощущение телесной боли (исходящей например из физической раны)  и  душевную (психическую боль).  Возможно что физическую боль можно интерпретировать и на нее накласть умственую интепретацию как что то "хорошее, радостное" и т.д.. 

Но это не изменяет боль исходящию от тела, (_из физической раны, например_).

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное, вернее сказать, что он ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАЛ боль.


Испытывал. Зачем ему демонстрировать? Он же не фокусник.




> Для нас, наверное, нет, если только не поменять кардинально наши представления о боли. Но с помощью тренировки ума всё возможно. Если боль испытывается за всех живых существ (т.е. переживается ради того, чтобы все они избавились от боли, в силу сострадания, это практика "тонглен"), вполне возможно, что в силу психического настроя можно превратить боль в удовольствие -- духовного плана.


Тогда это будет уже другая дхамма. Дуккха в суккху не превращается. Увы.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за ответ, Нико.
> 
> Но мне кажется что вы путаете ощущение телесной боли (исходящей например из физической раны)  и  душевную (психическую боль).  Возможно что физическую боль можно интерпретировать и на нее накласть умственую интепретацию как что то "хорошее, радостное" и т.д.. 
> 
> Но это не изменяет боль исходящию от тела, (_из физической раны, например_).



Вы знаете, физическая боль чаще всего усугубляется психическим состоянием. Вообще, "боль" -- это тоже концепция нашего ума, т.е. эго, которая ему неприятна. Просто другое ощущение, на которое мы накладываем соответствующий ярлык.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (02.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Боль - это прямое восприятие, независимо от ярлыков.

----------


## Нико

> Боль - это прямое восприятие, независимо от ярлыков.


Прямое восприятие чего? Вы привыкли это называть болью, поэтому и отторгаете. Я же считаю, что боль можно трансформировать. Но не говорю, что уже научилась это делать.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы знаете, физическая боль чаще всего усугубляется психическим состоянием.


Можно добавить к физической боли, умственое неприятие. Тогда страдания будет больше, да.






> Вообще, "боль" -- это тоже концепция нашего ума, т.е. эго, которая ему неприятна. Просто другое ощущение, на которое мы накладываем соответствующий ярлык.


Что, животное которое незнает концепцию боли,  испытывать _физическую_ боль не будет?

Я понимаю что если у существа нету понятий о Бирже и об акциях, то обвал на бирже  ему/ей разочарования, тревоги, и увственого дискомфорта не принесет.

Простите за грубый пример и вопрос:
Если воткнуть нож в животное, то будет ему больно? Конечно. Причем концепций и слов у того животного может не быть... 

Так что кажется что личное ощущение телесной боли не зависит от концепций.

----------


## Топпер

> Прямое восприятие чего? Вы привыкли это называть болью, поэтому и отторгаете.


Дело не в названии. Младенец не знает каких-либо названий, однако боли он тоже не любит. Живтные тем более не знают названий. Однако способны различить боль и удовольствие.



> Я же считаю, что боль можно трансформировать. Но не говорю, что уже научилась это делать.


Как можно проверить ваше утверждение?

----------


## Нико

> Что, животное которое незнает концепцию боли,  испытывать _физическую_ боль не будет?
> 
> Я понимаю что если у существа нету понятий о Бирже и об акциях, то обвал на бирже  ему/ей разочарования, тревоги, и увственого дискомфорта не принесет.
> 
> Простите за грубый пример и вопрос:
> Если воткнуть нож в животное, то будет ему больно? Конечно. Причем концепций и слов у того животного может не быть... 
> 
> Так что кажется что личное ощущение телесной боли не зависит от концепций.


Т.е. Вы отказываете животным в концепциях?  :Smilie:  Конечно, они не такие сложные, как у людей, но тоже есть, иначе у них не было бы ощущения своего "я", а оно наличествует, поэтому есть и процесс мысленных обозначений.

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. Вы отказываете животным в концепциях?  Конечно, они не такие сложные, как у людей, но тоже есть, иначе у них не было бы ощущения своего "я", а оно наличествует, поэтому есть и процесс мысленных обозначений.


По Суттам,  идея об "Я" искореняется на стадии Сотопанна.

Ощущение "Я" и "Я есть" искореняется на стадии Архата.


Так что идея и ощущение часто различны.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> По Суттам,  идея об "Я" искореняется на стадии Сотопанна.
> 
> Ощущение "Я" и "Я есть" искореняется на стадии Архата.
> 
> 
> Так что идея и ощущение часто различны.


Так какое это имеет отношение к животным? Двойственность восприятия остаётся вплоть до 8-го бхуми бодхисаттвы. Но мы же не об этом ведём сейчас речь.

----------


## AlexТ

> Так какое это имеет отношение к животным? Двойственность восприятия остаётся вплоть до 8-го бхуми бодхисаттвы. Но мы же не об этом ведём сейчас речь.


Речь о том что идея о "Я" и ощущение "Я" это не идентичные состояние. Можно ощущать "Я есть" но при этом не иметь теоретических взглядов.  

Скажите, какие животные имеют теории об "Я"?  Это не означает что у них нет врожденого чувства "Я" на субмысленом уровне.

----------


## Нико

> Речь о том что идея о "Я" и ощущение "Я" это не идентичные состояние. Можно ощущать "Я есть" но при этом не иметь теоретических взглядов.  
> 
> Скажите, какие животные имеют теории об "Я"?  Это не означает что у них нет врожденого чувства "Я" на субмысленом уровне.


Так я как раз и говорю о врождённом чувстве "я", которое есть у всех живых существ. Именно оно и является корнем всех проблем и страданий.

----------


## AlexТ

> Так я как раз и говорю о врождённом чувстве "я", которое есть у всех живых существ. Именно оно и является корнем всех проблем и страданий.


Так это врожденое чувство не является прямым теоретизированием животного или даже человека (который незадумывался о философии типа кто я или что я).

----------


## Нико

> Так это врожденое чувство не является прямым теоретизированием животного или даже человека (который незадумывался о философии типа кто я или что я).


Я же говорю, что это не теоретизирование, а врождённое ощущение своего "я" -- корень сансары.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я же говорю, что это не теоретизирование, а врождённое ощущение своего "я" -- корень сансары.


Это ощущение не результат номинального и умственого обозначения "это Я"  того младенца или животного.

То есть ощущения (_например, физическая боль_)  независимых ор названия.

----------


## Нико

> Это ощущение не результат номинального и умственого обозначения "это Я"  того младенца или животного.
> 
> То есть ощущения (_например, физическая боль_)  независимых ор названия.


Это всё равно зависит от названия, в силу привычки, выработанной в течение многих, многих рождений в сансаре.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть ощущения (_например, физическая боль_)  независимых ор названия.


У меня вот ещё один вопрос возник, если ощущения независимы от названия, на примере боли, как быть с людьми, у которых разный болевой порог?
Например, у китайцев средний болевой порог выше, чем у европейцев. То, что европеец воспримет как «больно», для китайца может быть всё ещё «слегка некомфортно». Если на самом деле существует независимая физическая боль, как объяснить, что разные существа чувствуют её в разной степени? Для кого-то и не боль, может быть, а щекотка  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> У меня вот ещё один вопрос возник, если ощущения независимы от названия, на примере боли, как быть с людьми, у которых разный болевой порог?
> Например, у китайцев средний болевой порог выше, чем у европейцев. То, что европеец воспримет как «больно», для китайца может быть всё ещё «слегка некомфортно». Если на самом деле существует независимая физическая боль, как объяснить, что разные существа чувствуют её в разной степени? Для кого-то и не боль, может быть, а щекотка


Это в силу кармы так. Независимого ничего не бывает.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это всё равно зависит от названия, в силу привычки, выработанной в течение многих, многих рождений в сансаре.


Даже у Будды?  Он ощущал телесные боли, иногда до степени очень острых чуть ли не смертоносных .

Например когда Девадатта бросил большой камень на Будду, хоть он промахнулся но осколок отскочил от камня и порезал Будду до крови. Будда ощушал очень острую телесную боль.  Так же в конце жизни, в Махапариниббана сутта, Будда ощущал много боли.

Например:



> 28. But when the Blessed One had entered upon the rainy season, there arose in him a severe illness, and sharp and deadly pains came upon him.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....1-6.vaji.html
> 
> Когда Благословеный начал ретрит дождей он сильно заболел с острыми смертоподобными болями.

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня вот ещё один вопрос возник, если ощущения независимы от названия, на примере боли, как быть с людьми, у которых разный болевой порог?
> Например, у китайцев средний болевой порог выше, чем у европейцев. То, что европеец воспримет как «больно», для китайца может быть всё ещё «слегка некомфортно». Если на самом деле существует независимая физическая боль, как объяснить, что разные существа чувствуют её в разной степени? Для кого-то и не боль, может быть, а щекотка


Это результат кармы  который так же выражается в хорошо работающим чувствительном органе чувств и сильным стимулом боли. Есть более подробный ответ из Абхидхаммы. 

Если функционирующий орган чувств чувствителен, внешний обьект содержащий сильные первоэлементы (_много твердости, очень горячий или холодный, очень много давления, и т.д._) - то будет сильное сознание боли.

По Абхидхамме  внешние обьекты содержат в себе основу приятного или неприятного.  Но контакт с ними, только через соответствующию камму (возможно сделаную в далекой прошлой жизни).  По этому даже Будда ощущал неприятные телесные ощущения. Он только не страдал от этого.

----------


## Echo

Из многочисленных бесед на эту тему я уяснил для себя что есть некоторые архетипические предубеждения мешающие пониманию принципа взаимозависимости.
Основные из них это:
1. Обьективизм - представление о себе как некоем изолированном и независимом наблюдателе взирающим на мир примерно как на экран телевизора никак на него при этом не влияя.
Лечится солипсизмом. Я серьезно. Необходимо на время в методологических целях встать на эту позицию.
1 Антропоцентризм - привычка распространять свое видение как некую обьективную данность. В легхих фазах это заметно, например когда мы наделяем неодушевленный предмет эмоциональным содержанием, но даже при этом от впечатления отделаться трудно.
Лечится относительностью. Надо заиметь привычку перед каждым своим утверждением спрашивать "для кого/для чего/в каких условиях это так/иначе?".
С этими двумя предубеждениями очень тяжело принять принцип взаимозависимости.
Можно начать с малого. Боль, соленость, горячесть, твердость и т.п. не существуют со стороны субьекта. Также они не существуют со стороны обьекта. Они существуют как *результат* взаимодействия субьекта и обьекта. Как бессмысленно говорить о них вне обьекта, также и безмысленно говорить о них вне субьекта.
Видим - ok, что-то обьективное проивзаимодействовало со мной и я повесил на это что-то субьективное. Но что именно обьективное было до нашего взаимодействия?
Пытаемся понять, что любой ответ на этот вопрос снова является ничем иным как *результатом*. Отсюда уже недалеко до взаимозависимости.

В полемику вступать не собираюсь(наговорился уже на эту тему  :Smilie: ) просто поделился наблюдениями - вдруг пригодятся.
На закуску пару приколов про боль:

1. Если на порезанный палец посмотреть в обратную сторону бинокля, то он не только уменьшится в размере, но и станет намного меньше болеть. 



2. Возьмите резиновую руку, или сделайте её из резиновой перчатки. Положите её на стол где должна лежать ваша рука.
 Свою руку спрячьте, например под стол или в какуюто коробку.
 Попросите вашего друга ударить по резиновой руке молотком или ножом. Невероятно, но факт. Вы почувствуете боль! Так как мозг воспримет резиновую руку за настоящую.
(насколько я помню в оригинальном описании перед ударом молотка необходимо чтобы ваш друг одновременно дотронулся до указательного пальца реальной руки, которая скрыта и указательного пальца резиновой руки, дабы усилить отождествление. Это показано на картинке, но описание отсутствует.)

----------

Kamala (04.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я так понимаю, что махабхуты - объективны.


В том смысле, что они имеют собственные качества независимо от воспринимающего сознания?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это всё равно зависит от названия, в силу привычки, выработанной в течение многих, многих рождений в сансаре.


То есть в череде перерождений в качестве накопленного опыта (= привычки) передаются названия?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Можно ли испытывать телесную боль как телесное приятное ощущение?


Можно. Тут даже не нужно быть йогином  :Smilie: 

Представьте себе, к примеру, человека, к которого много лет были парализованы ноги. Он вообще их не чувствовал. И вот в результате лечения ноги наконец-то снова обретают чувствительность - а значит, скоро могут "расходиться". 
Проверка чувствительности обычно происходит болевыми воздействиями - ноги, к примеру, колют иглой. Обычный человек в этой ситуации ощутил бы _неприятную боль_.  Но как ощутит эти уколы парализованный? 


Именно на этом факторе, что все _наши восприятия зависят от сопутствующих причин и условий_ - и строится утверждение прасангики, что вещи пусти от собственных характеристик.

----------

Tong Po (02.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Возьмите резиновую руку, или сделайте её из резиновой перчатки. Положите её на стол где должна лежать ваша рука.
> Свою руку спрячьте, например под стол или в какуюто коробку.
> Попросите вашего друга ударить по резиновой руке молотком или ножом. Невероятно, но факт. Вы почувствуете боль!


Почувствуется умственная боль (от чрезмерного беспокойства за "свою" руку), но не телесная. А это разные вещи.

----------

Иван Ран (02.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Почувствуется умственная боль, но не телесная.


Тело боль не ощущает.

----------

Moskid (04.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В том смысле, что они имеют собственные качества независимо от воспринимающего сознания?


Возможно, имеют. Просто без воспринимающего сознания, их сложно увидеть.

----------


## Tong Po

> Просто без воспринимающего сознания, их сложно увидеть.


Не сложно, а невозможно. Всегда , если есть некие качества, то есть и воспринимающее их сознание. Поэтому говорить о неких качествах в отсутсвии сознания - некорректно. И твёрдость, например, также определяестя сознанием: мы говорим, что нечто твёрдое, сравнивая это нечто с чем-то менее твёрдым. Причём фраза "мы говорим" не должна рассматриваться буквально - имеется ввиду именно взаимодействие чего-то с чем-то - только тогда могут проявиться какие-либо качества. Предполагать наличеие качеств в отсутствии каких-либо взаимодействий - некорректно. А это и значит, что со качества не существуют со "стороны объекта", а всегда взаимозависимо. Это и имеется в виду под номинальностью, а вовсе не то, что кто-либо всё именно словами называет.




> Почувствуется умственная боль, но не телесная


Ну почему же именно телесная? Давайте уж и дальше классифицировать: если палец болит, то боль - пальцевая и т.п. Боль ощущается и интерпритируется как боль именно умом (ЦНС, если хотите), а вовсе не телом.

----------


## Топпер

> Не сложно, а невозможно. Всегда , если есть некие качества, то есть и воспринимающее их сознание. Поэтому говорить о неких качествах в отсутсвии сознания - некорректно.


Дело в том, что есть один и уровней в рупа-локе, на котором сознания нет, а рупа-дхаммы есть.

----------


## Echo

Еще есть расхождения касательно однозначности перевода рупа как материальное.

----------


## Tong Po

> Дело в том, что есть один и уровней в рупа-локе, на котором сознания нет, а рупа-дхаммы есть.


Вы это откуда знаете? Без участия сознания? Вряд ли. Потому и говорю - некорректно.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы это откуда знаете? Без участия сознания? Вряд ли. Потому и говорю - некорректно.


Я это знаю со слов Будды. А он говорил, что там нет намы (т.е. и читты тоже), а есть только рупа.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я это знаю со слов Будды.


Вы же написали:"... их сложно увидеть". То есть Вас надо понимать, что без сознания увидеть сложно, но можно? Или как?




> А он говорил, что там нет намы (т.е. и читты тоже)


Вот это "т.е. и читты тоже" Вы вывели из слов Будды сами или есть конкретное ичёткое место в Каноне? И в каком контексте это говорилось?

Ну и самый главный вопрос: а рупа-дхаммы это что?

----------


## Топпер

> Вот это "т.е. и читты тоже" Вы вывели из слов Будды сами


я это не сам вывел. Это есть в градации уровней небесных обителей.



> Ну и самый главный вопрос: а рупа-дхаммы это что?


Рупа дхаммы - это рупа дхаммы. Отдельный вид дхамм.

----------


## Tong Po

> я это не сам вывел. Это есть в градации уровней небесных обителей.


Не могли бы Вы привести конкретное местов Каноне?




> Рупа дхаммы - это рупа дхаммы. Отдельный вид дхамм.


Это не ответ. И Вы это прекрасно понимаете. Спрошу иначе: я очень слабо знаком с палийской Абхидхаммой, поэтому хочу спросить а что такое дхаммы с точки зрения палийской Абхидхаммы? 

И потом, Вы не ответили на этот вопрос: Вы же написали:"... их сложно увидеть". То есть Вас надо понимать, что без сознания увидеть сложно, но можно? Или как?

----------


## Топпер

> Это не ответ. И Вы это прекрасно понимаете.


Не ответ, так не ответ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возможно, имеют. Просто без воспринимающего сознания, их сложно увидеть.


Итак, Вы утверждаете, что "махабхуты объективны в том смысле, что они, возможно, имеют собственные качества".

А что в таком случае является носителем этих качеств?
Качества чего проявляются в сознании при восприятии объекта?

----------


## Tong Po

Топппер, ну ведь я задал вполне корректные вопросы:

1. Не могли бы Вы привести конкретное местов Каноне?
2. Что такое дхаммы с точки зрения палийской Абхидхаммы?
3. Вы же написали:"... их сложно увидеть". То есть Вас надо понимать, что без сознания увидеть сложно, но можно? Или как?

Чтобы просто прояснить Вашу позицию (это третий вопрос) и уточнить неясные мне места в Тхераваде (1 и 2). Если Вы не хотите общаться, то так и скажите - небу с Вами общаться, если Вы "с ходу" не можете ответить, то так и скажите - вопрос обширный (а он, действительно непростой), отвечу развёрнуто позже. Я пойму - это несложно ведь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще есть расхождения касательно однозначности перевода рупа как материальное.


Согласно буддийской теории, единичные атомы фактически не встречаются; они встречаются только в конгломератах, по 7 атомов в каждом. Эта теория основана на том схоластическом соображении, что атом в первоначальном смысле мельчайшей вещественной частицы находится среди других атомов, которые его окружают со всех сторон; следовательно, атом должен иметь 6 сторон, окружающих центр. С понятием же неделимой единицы несовместимо обладание сторонами, а поэтому остается либо рассматривать атом как совокупность 7 ультраатомов, либо - что, по существу, одно и то же - допускать только неразрывные комбинации, состоящие из 7 атомов, не имеющих сторон7.

О составе комплекса из 7 атомов говорится в 4-й книге “Абхидхармакоши” (китайской версии), где обсуждается вопрос о том, какие дхармы возникают одновременно, вместе в один и тот же момент8. В состав конгломерата из 7 атомов входят 8 элементов в том случае, если отсутствуют звук и субъективные элементы ощущения (“индрия”). Если присоединится чувственный элемент осязания (“кая-индрия”), то таковой является 9-м элементом. В том случае, если присоединится еще один из субъективных элементов (зрения и т. д.), число элементов равняется 10. В каждом из этих случаев может присоединиться элемент звуковой, тогда число элементов соответственно с этим возрастает до 9, 10 и 11. Восемь элементов, упомянутые как основные и возникающие обязательно вместе, следующие: 4 универсальных элемента: “земля”, “вода”, “огонь” и “ветер”, видимое, обоняемое, вкушаемое и осязаемое. Так называемые великие, или универсальные, элементы являются не чем иным, как разновидностями осязаемого: им соответствуют твердость, гладкость, теплота и легкость (или же обратные: мягкость, шероховатость, холод и тяжесть). Об элементах речь будет ниже. Из приведенного места вытекает, что в атоме, т. е. в неделимой частице, мы встречаемся с 8, 9, 10 и 11 элементами; следовательно, атом (или конгломерат 7 ультраатомов) состоит из разнородных элементов. Очевидно, в таком случае нет возможности утверждать, что великие элементы или другие отдельные рупа-дхармы состоят из атомов. Столь же невозможно, как мы увидим ниже (с. 140), и утверждение, что рупа-дхармы состоят из великих элементов или сводятся к ним.

А если рупа-дхармы не состоят из атомов и не сводятся на элементы, то сама собой отпадает вышеупомянутая аргументация в пользу того, что рупа-дхармы материальны, ибо эта аргументация основана на неверном предположении, что рупа-дхармы именно состоят из атомов и сводятся на элементы. Такая неверная аргументация объясняется непониманием теории дхарм и поверхностным толкованием некоторых мест об атомах; исходили из предположения, что понятие атома и элемента у буддистов не может не совпадать с европейскими понятиями об атоме и элементе.
О.О. Розенберг "Проблемы буддийской философии"

----------

Echo (02.07.2010), Tong Po (02.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Итак, Вы утверждаете, что "махабхуты объективны в том смысле, что они, возможно, имеют собственные качества".


Они - рупа-дхаммы т.е. по определению не читтасики.



> А что в таком случае является носителем этих качеств?


У дхамм нет носителей. Дхамма несёт свой собственный признак.



> Качества чего проявляются в сознании при восприятии объекта?


Качества калапы.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> О.О. Розенберг "Проблемы буддийской философии"


Да я об этом. 
Насколько я понимаю можно переводить двояко взависимости от контекста. Как чувственное и как тело. Я, например, только в этом случае понимаю о чем говорится в сатипаттхане сутре в отрывке о созерцании *"тела в теле"*.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Тело боль не ощущает.


 :Smilie: )))) Вообще-то наоборот, это ваше натренированное психическое может не ощущать телесную боль или трансформировать её, а тело (нервная система) всегда что-то испытывает.

----------


## Echo

"Всегда что-то испытывает" - это конечно трогательно, но:



> Согласно Международной ассоциации изучения боли, необходимо проводить различие между болью и ноцицепцией. *Термин боль обозначает субъективное переживание*, которое обычно сопровождается ноцицепцией, но может также возникать и безо всяких стимулов.

----------


## sergey

Что касается отрывка из Розенберга, в тхераваде есть другая интерпретация того, о чем он пишет. Речь идет не об атомах в смысле физики, а о минимально воспринимаемом (можно условно сказать для красного словца, что это - атом восприятия). В реальной жизни, когда мы воспринимаем что-то, дхаммы не возникают по одиночке без других, как улыбка Чеширского кота без него самого.
Например элемент земли. Реально мы воспринимаем не абстрактный, один без ничего элемент земли, а например камень - тут есть не только элемент земли, но все четыре махабхуты, а также цвет, запах и проч. Или яблоко и.т.п. - тут есть набор дхамм.
Так что речь идет не о конгломерате из 7 *атомов*, а о минимальном наборе *качеств*, которые возникают, когда возникает рупа.
Вот тут эта тема тоже обсуждалась (eng.).

P.S. Я так предполагаю, что интерпретация дхамм и калап как конгломератов *атомов* - это интерпретация буддологов (конца 19 -) начала 20 века.

----------

AlexТ (02.07.2010), Pavel (02.07.2010), Tong Po (03.07.2010), Zom (02.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Всегда что-то испытывает - это конечно трогательно, но:
> Цитата:
> Согласно Международной ассоциации изучения боли, необходимо проводить различие между болью и ноцицепцией. Термин боль обозначает субъективное переживание, которое обычно сопровождается ноцицепцией, но может также возникать и безо всяких стимулов.


Но что?

Вот определение той же ассоциации:

_Боль — неприятное сенсорное и эмоциональное переживание, связанное с истинным или потенциальным повреждением ткани или описываемое в терминах такого повреждения._

Вроде как из этого следует, что есть боль физическая и психическая, физическая, это которую чувствует тело, нет?

----------


## Echo

Из этого следует что боль является субьективным переживанием, а то что вы называете "физической болью"(простихосподи) называется ноцицепцией.
Есть заболевание при котором больной не испытывает боли, однако ноцицепция имеется.

----------


## Иван Ран

*Echo*, ноцицепция это синоним физической боли, не понятно ваше ёрничание. 




> Из этого следует что боль является субьективным переживанием


Боль, это объективная реакция нервной системы на повреждения организма, переживаться может конечно по-разному, если человек в коме, то его психическое субъективное "Я", ножик в животе не почувствует, а вот тело, даже очень.

----------


## Echo

> ноцицепция это синоним физической боли


Вы определения читаете вообще? Есть боль и есть ноцицепция. Ноцицепция - это нейрофизиологическая реакция. Боль это субьективное отражение этой реакции.
Боль может быть как с ноцицепцией так и без нее.



> то его психическое субъективное "Я", ножик в животе не почувствует, а вот тело, даже очень.


  Я если от компьютера отойду, то раздражение от вашего поста не почувствую, а вот компьютер, даже очень.

----------


## Zom

> Ну почему же именно телесная? Давайте уж и дальше классифицировать: если палец болит, то боль - пальцевая и т.п. Боль ощущается и интерпритируется как боль именно умом (ЦНС, если хотите), а вовсе не телом.


При том, что Будда не испытывал умственной боли. Если бы ударили его по резиновой руке - он, не имея невежества - не испытал бы никакой боли. А вот если бы его ударили по его телесной руке - боль бы он испытал. Вот в этом и разница.

----------

Алекс С (01.08.2010), Иван Ран (02.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> При том, что Будда не испытывал умственной боли. Если бы ударили его по резиновой руке - он, не имея невежества - не испытал бы никакой боли. А вот если бы его ударили по его телесной руке - боль бы он испытал. Вот в этом и разница.


Все дело в том, что если бы он испытывал боль при ударе по телесной руке, он 100% испытал бы и боль от удара по резиновой. Невежество тут абсолютно не причем, это физиология.
А что он еще бы не испытал в виду отсутствия невежества? Слепое пятно бы не заметил?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы определения читаете вообще? Есть боль и есть ноцицепция. Ноцицепция - это нейрофизиологическая реакция. Боль это субьективное отражение этой реакции.
> Боль может быть как с ноцицепцией так и без нее.


Мы немного о разном говорим, вы о том, что тело боли не ощущает, а ощущает или создаёт её, ум. Я же говорю о том, что тело ощущает боль, а ум это просто осознаёт.  Это всё в контексте спора о реальности дхарм и разделения понятия боли на физическую и ментальную. Я не спорю о том, что такое ноцицепция, первый раз о ней слышу и в первой статье о ней, которую я прочёл, говорилось что это физическая боль.

----------


## Zom

> Все дело в том, что если бы он испытывал боль при ударе по телесной руке, он 100% испытал бы и боль от удара по резиновой. Невежество тут абсолютно не причем, это физиология.


Сутты не подтверждают такую точку зрения и разделяют "умственную" боль и "физическую". Просветленные не имеют первой в приницпе, но имеют вторую. А под физиологию можно что угодно приписать - например похоть.

----------


## Echo

> Сутты не подтверждают такую точку зрения и разделяют "умственную" боль и "физическую".


Ссылку. Если они не разделяют такую точку зрения они противоречат опыту.

----------


## Zom

Они скорее противоречат вашему пониманию, а не опыту.. Хотя конечно каждый имеет право сказать, что Будда не прав -)

Насчёт ссылки - ну вот например. И это далеко не единственный текст на эту тему:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.nypo.html

----------


## Echo

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.nypo.html


И где в этой сутре основание для вашего вывода:



> Если бы ударили его по резиновой руке - он, не имея невежества - не испытал бы никакой боли. А вот если бы его ударили по его телесной руке - боль бы он испытал

----------


## Pavel

> Я же говорю, что это не теоретизирование, а врождённое ощущение своего "я" -- корень сансары.


Интересно, а ощущение червем или собакой ножа, воткнутого в брюхо как боли - это тоже *врожденное* "ощущение-ножа-в-брюхе-как-боли"? Кто/что же его в этот поток сознания "вродил" (внедрил)?

----------


## Pavel

> Не сложно, а невозможно. Всегда , если есть некие качества, то есть и воспринимающее их сознание. Поэтому говорить о неких качествах в отсутсвии сознания - некорректно.


Ровно настолько же корректно, насколько корректно говорить о сознании в отсутствии воспринимаемых качеств воспринимающим. Еще на школьных уроках проверяют, есть ли восприятие, методом уколов, ударов током, нагревом..., и если реакции на воздействие не обнаруживается, то говорят, что сознания нет и даже могут констатировать смерть.

Вот сами скажите, каким образом Вы определите, есть ли сознание у растений? Неужели просто поверите написанному в отдельных книжках о том, что у растений сознания нет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Растения не попадают в сферу живых существ в буддизме поскольку не обладают сознанием. У растений нет сознания это давно доказано. Если бы у них было сознание, то самое простое это то что Будда бы говорил о семи сферах, включая растения. Животные, голодные духи и растения еще. Но не верить Будде нет оснований. Должно быть также логическое обоснование и доказательства что нет сознания у растений. Этот вопрос должен был быть рассмотрен в сутрах или комментариях.

----------


## Pavel

> Растения не попадают в сферу живых существ в буддизме поскольку не обладают сознанием. У растений нет сознания это давно доказано.


Вот я и спрашиваю, каким методом доказано? Или за давностью доказательства и метод позабыт?

----------


## Pavel

> Должно быть также логическое обоснование и доказательства ...


Тоже не плохая идея. Вот все мы знаем, что человек может потерять сознание или даже лишиться сознания. Каким образом станем проверять или на каком основании сделаем вывод о том. что человек потерял сознание?

----------


## Zom

> И где в этой сутре основание для вашего вывода:


Насколько я понял вы просили привести доказательство разделения чувства на ментальное и телесное. Я его привёл. Дальше думайте сами. И ещё раз отмечу, что при желании к физиологии можно всё свести.




> Вот я и спрашиваю, каким методом доказано? Или за давностью доказательства и метод позабыт?


Судя по всему доказательство такое, что ум работает мгновенно. У растений мгновенных реакций нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Из многочисленных бесед на эту тему я уяснил для себя что есть некоторые архетипические предубеждения мешающие пониманию принципа взаимозависимости.
> Основные из них это:
> 1. Обьективизм - представление о себе как некоем изолированном и независимом наблюдателе взирающим на мир примерно как на экран телевизора никак на него при этом не влияя.
> Лечится солипсизмом. Я серьезно. Необходимо на время в методологических целях встать на эту позицию.


Нету человека или даже целостного обьекта вне причино-следственого процесса. Обусловленый материальный и психический процесс и есть та основа на которую мы ставим ярлыки.




> 1 Антропоцентризм - привычка распространять свое видение как некую обьективную данность. В легхих фазах это заметно, например когда мы наделяем неодушевленный предмет эмоциональным содержанием, но даже при этом от впечатления отделаться трудно.
> Лечится относительностью. Надо заиметь привычку перед каждым своим утверждением спрашивать "для кого/для чего/в каких условиях это так/иначе?".
> С этими двумя предубеждениями очень тяжело принять принцип взаимозависимости.


Правильно что у каждого "свое" мнение и "своя" интерпретация.





> Можно начать с малого. Боль, соленость, горячесть, твердость и т.п. не существуют со стороны субьекта. Также они не существуют со стороны обьекта. Они существуют как *результат* взаимодействия субьекта и обьекта. Как бессмысленно говорить о них вне обьекта, также и безмысленно говорить о них вне субьекта.


Сам процесс ощущения, да это процесс. Но все таки есть основа вне сознания. По этому один и тот же предмет ощущается примерно одинаково для существ с похожими органами чувств.  Конечно орган чувств в зависимости от испорчиности может искажать восприятие, но до определеной степени.



Для большинства людей умственое неприятие сопутствует физическую боль. По этому иногда можно уменьшить интерпретацию страдания, но как правило не физичиескую боль.

Я не думаю что можно себя так "накачать понятиями о морозе"  что можно сунуть сухую рука в горячий огонь и почувствовать холод...

----------

Kamala (04.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Насколько я понял вы просили привести доказательство разделения чувства на ментальное и телесное.


Странно вы поняли. Вы за дискуссией следите?



> Все дело в том, что если бы он испытывал боль при ударе по телесной руке, он 100% испытал бы и боль от удара по резиновой. Невежество тут абсолютно не причем, это физиология.


Кстати в ссылке говорится о разделении боли на телесную(в результате повреждения тела например) и умственную(то что сейчас назвали бы негативными эмоциями). Проще говоря телесная боль - это ощущение, а умственная - эмоция.  И то и другое относится к области субьективного. 
В примере с молотком боль относится к телесной *и* умственной. Как и при ударе по настоящей руке. Поэтому Будда, по вашей логике, в случае такого фокуса не испытал бы умственную(не стал бы причитать), но испытал бы телесную.

----------


## Echo

> Но все таки есть основа вне сознания


Я предупредил что полемизировать на эту тему не буду, поэтому не обессудьте. Тем более что вместо аргументов рецитация верования.

----------


## Echo

> Мы немного о разном говорим, вы о том, что тело боли не ощущает, а ощущает или создаёт её, ум. Я же говорю о том, что тело ощущает боль, а ум это просто осознаёт.


Ощущение относится к области психологии, понимаете? Нейроны не ощущают, они передают нервные импульсы.



> и разделения понятия боли на физическую и ментальную.


Нет такого разделения. В сутре *ментальная* боль разделена по принципу происхождения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается отрывка из Розенберга, в тхераваде есть другая интерпретация того, о чем он пишет. Речь идет не об атомах в смысле физики, а о минимально воспринимаемом (можно условно сказать для красного словца, что это - атом восприятия).


Об этом и речь: "воспринимаемое" (дхарма, феномен) - фактор сознания, а не материи.
Роль же "объективного" в этой системе представлений играет карма, или, говоря шире, взаимозависимость.
Но карма на самом деле не объективный, а над-субъективный элемент, и представление о ней отличает буддизм от наивного солипсизма.

----------

Echo (02.07.2010), Tong Po (03.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В примере с молотком боль относится к телесной, а не умственной.


Как она может относиться к телесной, если там нет тела )))
Телесная боль на то и телесная, что происходит в теле. Если у вас в уме возникает какая-то иная боль - то это уже боль умственная. В примере с молотком "боль" будет всегда разной, когда вас будут бить по резиновой 'вашей' руке - и по настоящей. Поробуйте сами -)

Такие примеры с ложной рукой "работают" поскольку обычный заурядный человек всегда имеет 2 вида боли в одном, когда испытывает телесную боль. Есть сутта где Будда говорит что как если бы в него попало сразу 2 стрелы поочерёдно (то есть телесная боль сразу сопровождается умственной). Но в случае с ложной рукой телесной боли нет, а умственная есть - поскольку такой человек считает "это моя рука, а значит мне больно". Чисто умственная боль, основанная на искажённом восприятии (невежестве).

----------


## Echo

> Как она может относиться к телесной, если там нет тела


А вы сами подумайте, ага? Подсказываю: это потому что разделение боли на умственную и телесную происходит не в силу местонахождения(они обе в уме), а с т.з. причины. И именно потому что телесная боль тоже порождена умом и возможно вызвать ее без посредства тела.



> Телесная боль на то и телесная, что происходит в теле.


Боль в теле не происходит примерно как цвет не происходит в цветке. Хотя нет это наверное сложный пример) Как сожаление о гибели киногероя не происходит в телеантенне.



> Если у вас в уме возникает какая-то иная боль - то это уже боль умственная.


Любая боль умственная. см. выше(средневековье какое-то :Cry: )

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ощущение относится к области психологии, понимаете? Нейроны не ощущают, они передают нервные импульсы.


Я понимаю, тогда нужно говорить, что ум ощущает боль, да?

----------


## Echo

> Я понимаю, тогда нужно говорить, что ум ощущает боль, да?


Это следствия сложившегося языка и удобства. Мы же говорим: "вон тот банан желтый" или "это вино восхитительно" и т. п.

----------


## Топпер

> Любая боль умственная. см. выше(средневековье какое-то)


Если нет соответствующей рупа-дхаммы, как эта фантомная боль может быть такой же, как и телесная боль?

----------


## sergey

> Об этом и речь: "воспринимаемое" (дхарма, феномен) - фактор сознания, а не материи.


Я на эту тему вообще не писал, а написал об интерпретации калап как атомов. )

Но если хотите.
Сознание - винняна, это процесс познания. Как говорит досточт. Сарипутта в Махаведалла сутте на вопрос, что такое сознание: Vijānāti vijānātī’ti kho, āvuso, tasmā viññāṇanti vuccati - "сознает, поэтому называют сознание". (Точнее, там не со-... а vi-).
Рупа, по определению Будды, это четыре махабхуты и производное от них. Земля - это твердое, и т.д. Сознание не обладает качеством твердости, земля не обладает способностью сознавать, каким же образом у вас рупа (как один из феноменов) стала "фактором сознания"? Согласно Абхидхамме есть рупа, читта, четасика и ниббана. Четасика - это да, факторы сознания, умственные фаторы. Но рупа - это не сознание, а сознание - это не рупа. Сознание может познавать рупу, опираться на неё, как и на все четыре кхандхи (рупа, ведана сання санкхара) - это да.

----------

Pavel (04.07.2010), Иван Ран (02.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Любая боль умственная.


Когда Будда говорит что не любая, значит не любая. Просветлённый не испытывает умственной, но испытывает телесную. Любопытно, не правда ли, если считать что любая боль умственная -)

В примере с молотком обязательно требуется произвести самоотождествление с резиновой рукой. Если его не произвести - эффекта не будет, не так ли. У будды или архата такого самоотождествления _в принципе_ произойти не может, ибо он уничтожил не только воззрения о самости, но и само ощущение самости, т.е. самоидентификацию с чем-либо. Поэтому сколько не проводи на нём такой эксперимент - никакой боли он не испытает, что и доказывает то что такая боль не телесная, а умственная.

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно Абхидхамме есть рупа, читта, четасика и ниббана. Четасика - это да, факторы сознания, умственные фаторы. Но рупа - это не сознание, а сознание - это не рупа. Сознание может познавать рупу, опираться на неё, как и на все четыре кхандхи (рупа, ведана сання санкхара) - это да.


Кроме того четассика - переживаема, а рупа нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рупа, по определению Будды, это четыре махабхуты и производное от них. Земля - это твердое, и т.д. Сознание не обладает качеством твердости, земля не обладает способностью сознавать, каким же образом у вас рупа (как один из феноменов) стала "фактором сознания"?


Очень просто: феноменом является не рупа, а ее восприятие.
Для существ арупалоки рупа вообще не существует, потому что не воспринимается. Это означает, что рупа зависит от сознания, а не наоборот. Или как минимум они взаимозависимы.




> Сознание может познавать рупу, опираться на неё, как и на все четыре кхандхи (рупа, ведана сання санкхара) - это да.


Если из этого Вы делаете вывод об объективности рупы, то следовательно столь же объективна и, например, ведана, равно как и сання - все они познаются винняной и являются ее опорой, раз Вы поставили их в один ряд. Так надо полагать?

----------


## Топпер

> Очень просто: феноменом является не рупа, а ее восприятие.
> Для существ арупалоки рупа вообще не существует, потому что не воспринимается.


Не только. Есть рупа-дхаммы которые непосредственно не воспринимаются. Но а арупа-локе и их, похоже, нет.

Плюсь в асанньясатта винньяны нет, а рупа есть

----------


## Echo

> Если нет соответствующей рупа-дхаммы, как эта фантомная боль может быть такой же, как и телесная боль?





> Когда Будда говорит что не любая, значит не любая.


Это чего,  метод возьмем измором?  :Big Grin: 
Что за привычка приписывать Будде свои фантазии и прятаться за него?
Еще раз повторяю что в сутре боль разделена на умственную и телесную не в силу местонахождения(они обе в уме), а с т.з. причины. 



> В примере с молотком обязательно требуется произвести самоотождествление с резиновой рукой. Если его не произвести - эффекта не будет, не так ли. У будды или архата такого самоотождествления в принципе произойти не может, ибо он уничтожил не только воззрения о самости, но и само ощущение самости, т.е. самоидентификацию с чем-либо.


А вот это порадовали, признаться уже и не ожидал от вас сего прозрения.
Так стало быть Будда не отождествлен и со своим, так скаать, реальным телом?  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не только. Есть рупа-дхаммы которые непосредственно не воспринимаются.


Ну да. Из какого вещества состоит, например, avijnapti? А ведь это рупа.
И, кстати, интересно: у существ арупалоки, надо полагать, нет авиджняпти? Как же они живут, бедолаги?

----------


## Топпер

> Это чего,  метод возьмем измором? 
> Что за привычка приписывать Будде свои фантазии и прятаться за него?
> Еще раз повторяю что в сутре боль разделена на умственную и телесную не в силу местонахождения(они обе в уме), а с т.з. причины.


И причины и индрии. Т.к. манас отнесён к одному из каналов чувств, умственная боль также один из видов боли. Но все эти боли связаны с разными каналами. Все они переживаемы, в конечном итоге, при помощи читты. Но читтой от этого не становятся.

----------

Иван Ран (02.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да. Из какого вещества состоит, например, avijnapti? А ведь это рупа.
> И, кстати, интересно: у существ арупалоки, надо полагать, нет авиджняпти? Как же они живут, бедолаги?


Тут я затруднюсь сказать т.к. в списках тхеравады нет (к сожалению) авиджняпти рупы.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Очень просто: феноменом является не рупа, а ее восприятие.


Причем и это уже давно даже не философский а психологический факт:




> Соотношение карты и территории — вопрос о соотношении между символом и объектом. Известное выражение Альфреда Коржибски — «Карта не есть территория» — означает, что абстракция, выведенная из чего-нибудь, или реакция на неё не является самой вещью; иными словами, перст, указующий на предмет, не есть сам предмет; метафорическая репрезентация какого-то концепта не является самим концептом; научная теория, описывающая «объективную реальность», не является самой «объективной реальностью» и т. д. То, что карта не территория, значит, что описание реальности не является самой реальностью.
> 
> Мы говорим, что карта отлична от территории. Но что такое территория? Определяя операционально, некто пошёл с ретиной и измерительной палочкой и сформулировал репрезентации, которые затем поместил на бумагу. То, что на бумажной карте, это репрезентация того, что было в ретинальной репрезентации человека, создавшего карту. И если продвинуться дальше, всё, что обнаружишь, так это бесконечный регресс, бесконечная серия карт. До территории никогда не доходит. <…> Процесс репрезентации всегда отфильтровывает её, так что ментальный мир есть лишь карта карт без конца.

----------


## Echo

> Но читтой от этого не становятся.


Читтой не становятся. Становятся болью. Об чем и речь.

----------


## Топпер

> Читтой не становятся. Становятся болью. Об чем и речь.


Но другой болью. 
Вы же способны распознать боль, происходящую от идей и боль, происходящую от тела? Она совершенно по-разному переживается. И, по большому счёту, это разные ощущения.

----------


## sergey

> Очень просто: феноменом является не рупа, а ее восприятие.


Что вы называете восприятием, какое понятие буддийского учения? И откуда такой тезис? Я вам привел список дхамм (феноменов) из Абхидхаммы. Там фигурирует рупа. Так что рупа - это как раз феномен. Можно привести еще ряд аналогичных перечислений, например 12 аятана.




> Для существ арупалоки рупа вообще не существует, потому что не воспринимается. Это означает, что рупа зависит от сознания, а не наоборот. Или как минимум они взаимозависимы.


Да, нама-рупа и сознание взаимозависимы, см. например вот эту сутту, где досточт. Сарипутта об этом говорит. 




> Если из этого Вы делаете вывод об объективности рупы, то следовательно столь же объективна и, например, ведана, равно как и сання - все они познаются винняной и являются ее опорой, раз Вы поставили их в один ряд. Так надо полагать?


Я не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете  в понятие "объективность".
Да, рупа, ведана, сання, санкхара познаются сознанием и сознание может опираться на них. Все они возникают обусловленно; как говорил Будда, все их в соответствии с реальным положением дел следует мудро рассматривать как "не я", не мое", "не я сам". )

P.S. Сергей, я уезжаю завтра, и у меня еще сейчас и завтра тоже есть дела, так что извините, если я вам не отвечу больше в ближайшее время.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Вы же способны распознать боль, происходящую от идей и боль, происходящую от тела? Она совершенно по-разному переживается. И, по большому счёту, это разные ощущения.


Ктож с этим спорит то? Проблема в том, что болью и та и другая становятся в уме, а до этого первая это возможно нехватка допамина, а вторая электрический импульс меж нейронов.

----------


## Zom

> Так стало быть Будда не отождествлен и со своим, так скаать, реальным телом?


Нет. И поскольку самоотождествления нет - психические иллюзии по типу вашего примера на него не работают.




> Еще раз повторяю что в сутре боль разделена на умственную и телесную не в силу местонахождения(они обе в уме), а с т.з. причины.


И тогда по-вашему выходит абсурд - Будда не испытывает умственной боли, но испытывает телесную. А поскольку телесная тоже умственная, значит и её не испытывает, однако испытывает ))

----------


## Топпер

> Ктож с этим спорит то? Проблема в том, что болью и та и другая становятся в уме, а до этого первая это возможно нехватка допамина, а вторая электрический импульс меж нейронов.


Опять же, не совсем в уме. Есть читта и есть ведана читтасика. Ведану ум и переживает. Но даже ведана от телесного и психического разная по ощущениям.

----------


## Нико

> У дхамм нет носителей. Дхамма несёт свой собственный признак.




Хос, обрати внимание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Хос, обрати внимание.


Вы не согласны?

----------


## Нико

> Вы не согласны?


Наоборот. Это у нас с Хосом своё, девичье.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Нет. И поскольку самоотождествления нет - психические иллюзии по типу вашего примера на него не работают.


Или по типу реальной боли. И я про тоже.



> И тогда по-вашему выходит абсурд - Будда не испытывает умственной боли, но испытывает телесную. А поскольку телесная тоже умственная, значит и её не испытывает, однако испытывает ))


Не это все таки прикольно. Я даже на курайнике такого не видел. Хотя нет, вру был там один дядька - просто бубнил про логическую ошибку в основании буддизма страниц 40.
Мне лично такое заново перечитывать впадлу.  Такчта адиос. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Но даже ведана от телесного и психического разная по ощущениям.


Я снова могу повторить что я с этим и не спорил.

----------


## AlexТ

Боль может исходить из допустим ушиба пальца и может быть душевная (психическая) боль.

Все виды ощущения это _nāma_. Но источник одной боли это материя (_rūpa_) а источник другого типа боли это ум (_nāma_). 

Это разные виды ощущения. Причем Будда мог испытывать телесную, но не душевную боль.

Надо не путать источник/причину боли и посредство чего она ощущается.

----------

Echo (03.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, обрати внимание.





> Дхамма несёт свой собственный признак.


Куда?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наоборот. Это у нас с Хосом своё, *девичье*.


У меня нет такого признака.
Хоть я иной раз его и несу.

----------


## Нико

> У меня нет такого признака.
> Хоть я иной раз его и несу.


Я не про девичье, как ты понимаешь.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ровно настолько же корректно, насколько корректно говорить о сознании в отсутствии воспринимаемых качеств воспринимающим.


А кто именно так говорит? Я не заметил. Точно не я.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так что рупа - это как раз феномен.


Фено́мен, также феноме́н  (греч. φαινόμενον, «являющееся», «явление») — то, что появляется. Следовательно, любое заметное изменение, любое явление, доступное для наблюдения

Феномен — физическое явление, факт, подтверждённое событие. 


А теперь вопрос: *без сознания можно что-либо заметить*?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете  в понятие "объективность".
> Да, рупа, ведана, сання, санкхара *познаются сознанием* и сознание может опираться на них.


Правильнее сказать - не "познаются сознанием", а "фабрикуются деятельностью самскары", то есть являются производными от ума:
And why do you call them 'fabrications'? Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? For the sake of form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing.
То есть здесь ясно говорится о том, что there is a potential for each of the aggregates (form-ness, feeling-ness, etc.) to turn into discernible aggregates *through the process of fabrication*.
А где-нибудь сказано, что форма имеет собственное, независимое от сознания существование, что она устанавливается "со своей стороны", а затем "познается сознанием"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Правильнее сказать - не "познаются сознанием", а "фабрикуются деятельностью самскары", то есть являются производными от ума:
> And why do you call them 'fabrications'? Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? For the sake of form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing.
> То есть здесь ясно говорится о том, что there is a potential for each of the aggregates (form-ness, feeling-ness, etc.) to turn into discernible aggregates *through the process of fabrication*.
> А где-нибудь сказано, что форма имеет собственное, независимое от сознания существование, что она устанавливается "со своей стороны", а затем "познается сознанием"?



Не все самскары (_saṅkhāra_)  являются  сознанием, умственостью или умом (_viññāṇa, nāma, citta_).  Физические (_rūpa_) обьекты тоже saṅkhāra/saṅkhаta. Вот они и обуславливают и составляют другие физические обьекты.

----------


## AlexТ

> Фено́мен, также феноме́н  (греч. φαινόμενον, «являющееся», «явление») — то, что появляется. Следовательно, любое заметное изменение, любое явление, доступное для наблюдения
> 
> Феномен — физическое явление, факт, подтверждённое событие. 
> 
> 
> А теперь вопрос: *без сознания можно что-либо заметить*?



Является ли знание об обьекте и сам обьект одним и тем же?

Может ли существовать обьект/основа (_rūpa_) о котором никто не знает? Да.

Незнание кармы не отрицае ее действие. Если человек не знает что огонь горячий, то он обожется все равно если сунет туда палец. Кстати по милиндапанхе тот кто незнает о действиях каммы обожется сильнее чем кто знает об этом.  Если человек знает что "та монетка горячая" и все таки схватить ее, то он не схватит ее так сильно как незнающий человек.

Вера и заблуждение в "Атта" не отрицает факт что все Анатта - как бы вы не крутили.

Так что, незнание не равно несуществованию. Знание или заблуждение это одно (_nāma_), а материальная (_rūpa_) основа это другое. Первый инсайт в Випассане это различие умствености и материальности. С точки зрения Тхеравады, человек не то что не может стать сотопаной, человек не может стать Буддой если не пройдет через этот и другие стадии Инсайта.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот они и обуславливают и составляют другие физические обьекты.


Как может обусловливать что либо то, что само произведено, то есть не самостоятельно, зависимо? Ведь, как сказано в сутте,  сама form есть fabricated thing.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как может обусловливать что либо то, что само произведено, то есть не самостоятельно, зависимо? Ведь, как сказано в сутте,  сама form есть fabricated thing.


Kак обе карты могут помогать друг другу стоять (mutuality condition), то так и дхаммы помогают друг друг выполнять различные функции.

Если бы все дхаммы были пусты от своих собственых характеристик то
любая вещь могла иметь свойства любой вещи и можно было бы изменить их как хочеш.

Для человека, Твердость это не мягкость.  Жара это не холод.  Злость это не страстное желание.  

Есть различия зависящие от взаимодействия элементов.

Материальные Элементы не возникает единично а всегда в наборе минимально состоящих из 8 руп. Иногда из 11 рупакалап.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Kак обе карты могут помогать друг другу стоять (mutuality condition), то так и дхаммы помогают друг друг выполнять различные функции.


Правильно. Это и есть взаимозависимость. Нельзя сказать, что одна является опорой, а другая лишь опирается. Вы же делаете именно это, говоря о самодостаточных Элементах.




> Если бы все дхаммы были пусты от своих собственых характеристик то
> любая вещь могла иметь свойства любой вещи и можно было бы изменить их как хочеш.


Нет, это неверно.
Форма проявления зависит от кармы. Будь это не так, Освобождение было бы невозможно или зависило бы от Элементов, а не от самого человека, творца своей кармы.

----------


## AlexТ

> Правильно. Это и есть взаимозависимость. Нельзя сказать, что одна является опорой, а другая лишь опирается. Вы же делаете именно это, говоря о самодостаточных Элементах.


Эти элементы не возникают в одиночку. Они возникают кластерами которые минимально содержат 8 (а в некоторых случаях и 11) + другие переменые качества.

Конечно абстрактные качества не возникают одни. Элементы это качества, свойства возникающие групами. 





> Форма проявления зависит от кармы. Будь это не так, Освобождение было бы невозможно или зависило бы от Элементов, а не от самого человека, творца своей кармы.


Достижение момента входа пути (магга) это не является только каммой (хоть нужна достаточно хорошая каммавипака чтоб была возможность достичь если будут другие причины).  Это делается сквозь мудрости и понимание. 


Когда мы говорим об человеке, то это образно.  Нету "Я", нету "Контролера".

Просто так разворачивается психофизический (_nāmarūpa_) процесс который называется "такой человек достиг того или другого результата".


Поскольку качества (_dhamma_) реальны а субьект не реален, то от того что несуществует ничего не зависит. Реальная основа это качества (ум-материя, 5 совокупностей, 12 аятан, 18 елементов и т.д.)

Если бы отдельные качества несуществовали как и субьект, то было бы ничто . Нигилизм который эмпирически опровергается каждый момент.


Почему в даный момент ощущается Х а не У? Потому что есть Х которое имеет соответствующие качества и нету кто бы мог это изменить.

----------


## Pavel

> Судя по всему доказательство такое, что ум работает мгновенно. У растений мгновенных реакций нет.


Прежде всего мой вопрос был задан для определения того, на что именно реакции будем ожидать, на воздействие чего и на что. Например, вариант 1: откликается или нет на мою речь; вариант второй: откликается или нет на укол иголки; вариант третий: откликается или нет на созданную тень от света солнца.... и т.д. и т.п. То есть хотелось бы понять суть эксперимента,ю в результате которого принимается решение о несуществовании сознания. 

Скорость реагирования - это вопрос восприятия времени наблюдателем. На этот счет мне очень нравится такая иллюстрация. Как-то спрашивают бывшего очень успешного предпринимателя: "Расскажите, как Вы обанкротились?" На что тот ответил: "Как-то постепенно, а потом раз и мгновенно ты уже банкрот", чем менее сведущ наблюдатель, тем более мгновенны наблюдаемые им процессы. Но если даже скорость реагирования как-то свидетельствует о наличии сознания, то хотелось бы понять опять тот эксперимент, на базе которого производится суждение об отсутствии мгновенной реакции, например, у растения на затенение его листьев.

----------


## Pavel

> Но карма на самом деле не объективный, а над-субъективный элемент, и представление о ней отличает буддизм от наивного солипсизма.


Стоп, но ведь об этом в основном и возник вопрос: "Есть ли нечто надсубъективное вне субъективного ума (вне индивидуального потока сознания), что является к этому потоку сознания предопределяющим". В остальном же признание такого определяющего внешнего воздействия к потоку сознания сведет вопрос об определяющей роли материи лишь к вопросу включения или исключения из кармы материи. Ну, к примеру включать ли в кармическую часть предопределенности генотип, прописанный в последовательности ДНК. Но этот вопрос уже не столь интересен ибо становится очевиден в опыте.

----------


## Pavel

> Как может обусловливать что либо то, что само произведено, то есть не самостоятельно, зависимо? Ведь, как сказано в сутте,  сама form есть fabricated thing.


Как яблоня производит яблоки плодоносит или не производит яблоки - не плодоносит.

----------


## Pavel

> А кто именно так говорит? Я не заметил. Точно не я.


Да, Вы так и не ответили на вопрос, каким образом определяется утрата сознания или отсутствие сознания у камня или растения. 

Декларация же неуместности разговора о материи вне сознания не более уместна, чем декларация существования сознания вне определяющей роли материи, если не дать методологию различения существования сознания и материи.

----------


## sergey

> Правильнее сказать - не "познаются сознанием", а "фабрикуются деятельностью самскары", то есть являются производными от ума:
> And why do you call them 'fabrications'? Because they fabricate fabricated things, thus they are called 'fabrications.' What do they fabricate as a fabricated thing? For the sake of form-ness, they fabricate form as a fabricated thing.
> А где-нибудь сказано, что форма имеет собственное, независимое от сознания существование, что она устанавливается "со своей стороны", а затем "познается сознанием"?


То, что в этом отрывке говорится о том, что "они создают (fabricate)" без дальнейшего уточнения, не совсем понятно, о чем это именно. Например, в одной из сутт Будда говорит, что глаз (зрение), ухо (слух), ... ум следует рассматривать как старую камму. Поскольку одно из значений fabrications (санкхара) - это четана, котрая по этой же сутте суть камма, то вот и получается, что fabrications (старая камма) создали форму (глаз). Т.е. можно отрывок, приведенный вами интерпретировать так. Причем обратите внимание, в сутте, на которую я ссылаюсь, говорится как о старой камме только о внутренних шести базах (глаз, ...), но не о внешних.

То, что сознание именно познает формы и т.д., говорится во множестве сутт, например в той же кхаджания сутте, на которую сослались вы. Да и я привел слова дост. Сарипутты, где говорится, что сознание сознает. Вот еще:



> При условии глаза и видимых форм возникает сознание глаза,
> Cakkhuñca paṭicca rūpe ca uppajjati cakkhuviññāṇaṃ


 Выражения "независимое от сознания существование" я лично здесь не употреблял. )

P.S. Сергей, я изначально не собирался участвовать в общем обсуждении и написал по поводу частного вопроса, в стороне от основной темы - про калапы и атомы. Так что позволю себе, с вашего позволения, уклониться от дальнейшего участия в обсуждении тонких и глубоких вопросов, о которых здесь пишут уважаемые участники.)

----------


## Echo

*AlexTheGreat*
Вы попробуйте ототйти от пары существует/не существует, все/ничто и рассмотреть следующие положение:
Все существует.
Но есть два способа существования:
1. Существует само по себе, вечно и неизменно.
2. Существует в зависимости от чего-то другого.

В одной из сутр есть хороший пример с угольком привязаным к концу веревки которую некто раскручивает таким образом что вращающийся уголек воспринимается как огненный круг. Скажите этот круг существует? Если да то каким образом?

----------


## AlexТ

> *AlexTheGreat*
> Вы попробуйте ототйти от пары существует/не существует, все/ничто и рассмотреть следующие положение:
> Все существует.
> Но есть два способа существования:
> 1. Существует само по себе, вечно и неизменно.
> 2. Существует в зависимости от чего-то другого.


моментарное существование груп взаимо зависимых качеств, где каждое качество разное 
(x отлично от y).





> В одной из сутр есть хороший пример с угольком привязаным к концу веревки которую некто раскручивает таким образом что вращающийся уголек воспринимается как огненный круг. Скажите этот круг существует? Если да то каким образом?


Eсть видимость.  Виден цвет который меняет позицию.
Есть сознание воспринимающее обьективный источник цвета и много умственых функций как результат.

Когда видна илюзия или когда видна не-илюзия   есть одна константа - есть процесс видиния.


Воображение кентавра и воображение лошади оба работа воображения (_saññā_). 
Есть лошадь как относительная истина, но не как фундаментальная (параматтха).

----------


## Echo

> моментарное существование груп взаимо зависимых качеств, где каждое качество разное
> (x отлично от y)


Это вы к чему?



> Eсть видимость. Виден цвет который меняет позицию.
> Есть сознание воспринимающее обьективный источник цвета и много умственых функций как результат.
> 
> Когда видна илюзия или когда видна не-илюзия есть одна константа - есть процесс видиния.


Круг(не цвет) существует?

----------


## Топпер

> Круг(не цвет) существует?


Да, существует. Также, как существует изображение на кинескопе. Хотя, оно состоит из группы самостоятельных цветных точек.

----------

Pavel (05.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Да, существует.


Отлично. Теперь, как оно существует(по первому или по второму варианту)?



> Также, как существует изображение на кинескопе. Хотя, оно состоит из группы самостоятельных цветных точек.


Вы в состоянии представить, что некоторое множество подобных кругов могут составлять более сложную стркутуру?

И бонусный вопрос: если бы в мире жили только существа с пониженным порогом восприятия(по отношению к нашему), ну как например у фотокамеры в режиме скоростной сьемки. Круг все равно бы существовал?

----------


## Топпер

> Отлично. Теперь, как оно существует(по первому или по второму варианту)?


Оно существует, как траектория движения. И два человека, например, мы с вами, может говорить о том, что: "вот он - круг от вращающегося уголька". Именно потому, что эта траектория есть.



> Но есть два способа существования:
> 1. Существует само по себе, вечно и неизменно.
> 2. Существует в зависимости от чего-то другого.


А теперь вопрос к вам: мы имеем экран телевизора с изображением, например круга. 
Существует этот круг или не существует?



> И бонусный вопрос: если бы в мире жили только существа с пониженным порогом восприятия(по отношению к нашему), ну как например у фотокамеры в режиме скоростной сьемки. Круг все равно бы существовал?


Не обязательно фотокамера. Даже мухи увидели бы его по-другому т.к. у них предельная частота мерцания не 25 гц, как у нас, а 400 гц.
Но из этого не следует, что траектории движения уголька нет.



> Вы в состоянии представить, что некоторое множество подобных кругов могут составлять более сложную стркутуру?


Мы с вами сейчас это делаем. Когда смотрим не на множество цветных пикселей, а на буквы, ими образуемые.

----------

Pavel (05.07.2010), Иван Ран (05.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Оно существует, как траектория движения. И два человека, например, мы с вами, может говорить о том, что: "вот он - круг от вращающегося уголька". Именно потому, что эта траектория есть.


Вы сомневаетесь, что я смогу придумать аналогию которая показывала бы относительность траектории движения?
Давайте в рамках наших условий.
Как он существует: по первому или по второму варианту?



> А теперь вопрос к вам: мы имеем экран телевизора с изображением, например круга. 
> Существует этот круг или не существует?


Существует взаимозависимо.



> Но из этого не следует, что траектории движения уголька нет.


А я ничего не говорил про траекторию уголька. Я спрашивал существует ли круг?



> Мы с вами сейчас это делаем. Когда смотрим не на множество цветных пикселей, а на буквы, ими образуемые.


Замечательно. Здесь мы договорились.

----------


## AlexТ

> Круг(не цвет) существует?


"Вертящийся Круг" существует кaк набор цветов в разных позициях в разное время + разпознавание концепции как "круг".

----------


## Топпер

> Вы сомневаетесь, что я смогу придумать аналогию которая показывала бы относительность траектории движения?
> Давайте в рамках наших условий.
> Как он существует: по первому или по второму варианту?


Сначала я хотел бы насчёт круга на экране телевизора понять



> Существует взаимозависимо.


Т.е. круг есть?
Или круга нет?



> А я ничего не говорил про траекторию уголька. Я спрашивал существует ли круг?


Вы её подразумевали, когда привели пример.

----------


## Pavel

> Существует взаимозависимо.





> 2. Существует в зависимости от чего-то другого.


Echo, из Ваших вопросов возникло впечатление, что "в зависимости" тождественно "взаимозависимости". Откуда появилась эта взаимность в возникновении видимости круга у вращающегося уголька и возникновении наблюдателя?

----------


## Pavel

> "Вертящийся Круг" существует кaк набор цветов в разных позициях в разное время + разпознавание концепции как "круг".


Человеческий глаз не умеет воспринимать цвета, а создан для того, чтобы обеспечить восприятие света и его интенсивности. Цвет - это продукт моделирования умом на основании различения контрастностей на границах различения градаций освещенностей. Существует достаточное количество экспериментов, когда создают повторяемые ситуации, в которых моделирование цвета становится невозможным или моделируется любой цвет у одних и тех же объектов (источников света). Поэтому цвет, как и круг - это формы, моделированные умом и распознаваемые умом.  

Различные специфические умственные особенности влекут за собой отклонения от некой принятой нормы по идентификации (построению) цвета. Статистически это выражается так: около 70% всех людей страдают различными формами и уровнем дальтонизма от монохромного "восприятия" до неумения "распознавать" оттенки тех или иных цветов. Я подчеркнуто взял слова "воспринимать" и "распознавать" в кавычки, ибо по сути отклонение заключается в неумении создавать. Навыки "восприятия цвета" (раскрашивания мира в различаемые цвета) можно развивать практикой (специальными упражнениями). Так что цвет - это такая же концепция, как и круг.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1.Является ли знание об обьекте и сам обьект одним и тем же?
> 
> 2. Может ли существовать обьект/основа (rūpa) о котором никто не знает? Да.
> 
> 3. Незнание кармы не отрицае ее действие. Если человек не знает что огонь горячий, то он обожется все равно если сунет туда палец.


1. Я бы сказал, что отсутствует дихотомия между знанием об объекте и самим объектом.

2. А это не важно. Ведь мы говорим не об естествознании, а о том, чтобы избавиться от духкхи. А, если некий объект в познании не дан, то он, значит никак не взаимодействует с живым существом и никак не влияет на него, а, следовательно, никак не может быть источником страданий.

3. Вы путаете познание и знание неких слов, формулировок. Например я, безусловно знаю как дышать, но вот процесс дыхания описать адекватно не смогу (образования\ нет соответствующего. И любое животное прекрасно знает как дышать. И огонь (в который, если сунуть палец - обожгёт) в познании дан, ибо, если не дан, то палец в него не сунешь и обжечься невозможно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, Вы так и не ответили на вопрос, каким образом определяется утрата сознания или отсутствие сознания у камня или растения.


На основании умозаключений. Исключительно. Так как наличие или отсутствие чужого сознания нам в чувственном восприятии не дано.

----------


## Pavel

> На основании умозаключений. Исключительно. Так как наличие или отсутствие чужого сознания нам в чувственном восприятии не дано.


 :Smilie:  Хорошо, будем считать, что я не корректно сформулировал вопрос. Попробую понятнее переформулировать его: на основании каких наблюдений или на основании восприятия чего делается умозаключение о том, что кто-либо утратил сознание или о том, что растения сознанием не обладают? Опишите, пожалуйста, метод построения такого умозаключения.

----------


## Echo

> "Вертящийся Круг" существует кaк набор цветов в разных позициях в разное время + разпознавание концепции как "круг".


Ладно чего ж я как попугай повторять вопросы буду, ежели вы отвечать не хотите. Я думал вам разобраться интересно.
P.S. Сейчас кто-нибудь придет и на вашу цитату спросит, а летит ли стрела в таком случае  :Big Grin:  И это еще на километр текста...

----------


## Echo

> Т.е. круг есть?
> Или круга нет?


Топпер я же написал: круг есть взаимозависимо. Другое "есть", это есть само по себе. Он так не "есть". 
Как круга может не быть, если он дан в восприятии?




> Вы её подразумевали, когда привели пример.


Правда? Это у вас уже сиддхи открылись?

----------


## Echo

> Откуда появилась эта взаимность в возникновении видимости круга у вращающегося уголька и возникновении наблюдателя?


Имеется ввиду, что круг возникает при схождении внешних условий и внутренних причин.
Если мы уберем один(любой) из этих двух параметров круга не возникнет.

----------


## Echo

> Так что цвет - это такая же концепция, как и круг.


На эту тему есть картинка прикольная:

----------

Pavel (05.07.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Попробую понятнее переформулировать его: на основании каких наблюдений или на основании восприятия чего делается умозаключение о том, что кто-либо утратил сознание или о том, что растения сознанием не обладают? Опишите, пожалуйста, метод построения такого умозаключения.


За растения не скажу. Но рекомендую: http://www.dharma.ru/details-book.php?0023-budd
Это - классика. Где-то лежало в электронном виде - найду, ссылку дам.

----------

Pavel (05.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Имеется ввиду, что круг возникает при схождении внешних условий и внутренних причин.
> Если мы уберем один(любой) из этих двух параметров круга не возникнет.


А при чем здесь взаимность? Что от чего зависит взаимно? 
Вот пастух и стадо коров существуют взаимозависимо: нет стада коров - нет пастуха, есть пастух - есть стадо коров. (Только не рассматривайте этот пример как некую абсолютную сущность, а лишь как частный случай взаимозависимого возникновения  :Smilie:  ).

А где взаимозависимость в возникновении между огненным кругом и наблюдателем?

----------


## Pavel

> За растения не скажу. Но рекомендую: http://www.dharma.ru/details-book.php?0023-budd
> Это - классика. Где-то лежало в электронном виде - найду, ссылку дам.


Буду очень благодарен, хотел бы прочесть.

А своими словами, можете описать метод распознавания отсутствия сознания? Ведь Вы не обращаетесь каждый раз к некому справочнику, чтобы выяснить, живой или нет, обладает ли сознанием или нет, умер или еще жив... тот или иной объект, попавший в поле Вашего зрения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ведь Вы не обращаетесь каждый раз к некому справочнику, чтобы выяснить, живой или нет, обладает ли сознанием или нет, умер или еще жив... тот или иной объект, попавший в поле Вашего зрения.


Нет, конечно. А Вы-то как это делаете? Думаю, что я также как и Вы, в целом.




> А своими словами, можете описать метод распознавания отсутствия сознания?


В той работе скорее метод распознавания присутсвия иного (кроме своего) сознания. Вот ссылка на текст в электронном виде: http://buddhistlogic.narod.ru/Santanantarasiddhi.htm

----------

Pavel (05.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер я же написал: круг есть взаимозависимо. Другое "есть", это есть само по себе. Он так не "есть". 
> Как круга может не быть, если он дан в восприятии?


Ок. Выходит, что круг есть.



> Правда? Это у вас уже сиддхи открылись?


А вы не про траекторию говорили разве?

----------


## Pavel

> А Вы-то как это делаете? Думаю, что я также как и Вы, в целом.


Я делаю это так: 1) в основе моего метода определения наличия или отсутствия сознания лежит полагание, что все используемые мной в рассмотрении материальные объекты обладают познанными мной в некоторой степени свойствами; 2) так же в основе используемого мной метода лежит полагание, что любое существо, обладающее сознанием, способно демонстрировать реакцию на взаимодействие с материальными объектами и сознательность в своих реакциях.

Конечно же степень сознательности у различных живых существ будет различна, но и при использовании рассматриваемого метода вполне допустимо упрощение воздействия материальных объектов на живое существо до соответствующего уровня сознательности.

А далее все достаточно просто: воздействуем на живое существо (предположительно живое) и проверяем его на способность реагировать на знаемое нами свойство материального воздействия (укол иглы, свет, ....). В случае обнаружения реакции на воздействие и тем более при обнаружении сознательной реакции (Умения, способности правильно понимать и оценивать окружающее), можно предположить с большой вероятностью, что существо сознанием обладает. В случае отсутствия в наблюдениях такой реакции можно с большой вероятностью предполагать об отсутствии сознания у существа.

Таким образом я пользуюсь методом, ограниченность и субъективность которого осознаю, поэтому рассматриваю свое суждение о наличии или отсутствии сознания у существа как вероятностное и предположительное.

При этом я точно отдаю себе отчет, что механизм любого воздействия извне на живое существо в моей методике - это признание факта, что воздействие материально и материя рассматривает существующей вне сознания, как внешнее по отношению к нему воздействие. Никакого обращения от сознания непосредственно к сознанию, минуя стадию взаимодействия с материальным объектом с характерными материальными КАК-ТО ИЗВЕСТНЫМИ МНЕ  свойствами, я не рассматриваю и не допускаю возможным методологически, ибо не представляю себе механизма такого взаимодействия сознаний вне материального мира (вне материальных тел-носителей сознаний и других материальных тел-носителей материальных свойств).

Вот почему и заостряю внимание на том, что говорить лишь о сознании вне материального мира так же неуместно, как обсуждать материю в отсутствии обсуждающих эту самую материю.

Tong Po, Ваш метод распознавания присутствия сознания таков же, как и мой или другой?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В той работе скорее метод распознавания присутсвия иного (кроме своего) сознания. Вот ссылка на текст в электронном виде: http://buddhistlogic.narod.ru/Santanantarasiddhi.htm


Я прошу пардона, но вы, Тонг По, текст то этот читали, кроме заголовка?
Потому что вообще то в нём доказывается как раз невозможность обнаружения чужой одушевлённости, ни посредством прямого познания, ни посредством логики, ни посредством целесообразности, ни посредством йогического восприятия.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот почему и заостряю внимание на том, что говорить лишь о сознании вне материального мира так же неуместно, как обсуждать материю в отсутствии обсуждающих эту самую материю.


Дык я-то говорю о другом: об отсутсвии дихотомии между материей и сознанием.




> Я прошу пардона, но вы, Тонг По, текст то этот читали, кроме заголовка?


Я-то читал как раз.

----------


## Pavel

> Дык я-то говорю о другом: об отсутсвии дихотомии между материей и сознанием.


Дихотомия - это исключительно результат восприятия. Если есть кто-то, кто утверждает, что материя вне сознания существует, то можно говорить о том, что в его суждениях есть дихотомия. Если есть кто-то, кто утверждает, что вне сознания никакой материи нет, то мы можем говорить о существовании дихотомии и в его рассуждениях. Дихотомии же между материей и сознанием как таковыми действительно нет, ибо нет того, чьи взгляды мы могли бы рассматривать на предмет существования в них дихотомии ( не взгляды же Бога-Творца?..  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Echo

> А где взаимозависимость в возникновении между огненным кругом и наблюдателем?


Здесь не имеется ввиду парная взаимозависимость как между электроном и позитроном, добром и злом и пр. Имеется ввиду, что если любой феномен находится в зависимости от чего-то другого и невозможно найти ничего изолированного и постоянного то это и есть взаимозависимость.
Невозможно рассмотреть какой-то один феномен в отрыве от всего остального.



> А вы не про траекторию говорили разве?


Нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Потому что вообще то в нём доказывается как раз невозможность обнаружения чужой одушевлённости, ни посредством прямого познания, ни посредством логики, ни посредством целесообразности,


"26. Так как реалист принужден признать, что наши представления о чужих действиях, в смысле их происхождения, находятся в совершенно таком же положении, как и сами эти действия, если бы они существовали, - то между идеализмом и реализмом при умозаключении о существовании чужой одушевленности никакого различия нет.

Идеалист, так-же как и реалист, утверждает, что наши представления, в которых действия и слова являются нам перенесенными во внешний мир, имеют сущность, состоящую в том, что они представляются вызванными деятельностью чужого сознания, если бы его не было, то они никогда не могли бы появиться.

Поэтому в данном вопросе идеалист не отличается от реалиста. Действительно, подобно тому, как реалист утверждает, что сущность действия и слов, принадлежащих другому лицу, в том состоит, что они вызваны деятельностью сознания, и без него не могли бы появиться – точно также идеалист утверждает, что те представления, в которых нам являются действия и слова, воспринимаемые вне нас, вызваны деятельностью соответственного сознания и без него появиться не могут."

"64. Чужие движения и слова являются признаками одушевленности условно, вследствие ассоциации по сходству со своими."

И, кстати, я отвечал на вопрос: "Попробую понятнее переформулировать его: на основании каких наблюдений или на основании восприятия чего делается умозаключение о том, что кто-либо утратил сознание или о том, что растения сознанием не обладают? Опишите, пожалуйста, метод построения такого умозаключения."

То есть я вовсе не пытался доказать наличие чужой одушевлённости (равно как и отсутствие её) - я показал какие умозаключения могут быть сделаны в принципе, указав на данный текст - они там практически все перечислены.

----------


## Tong Po

> Дихотомия - это исключительно результат восприятия.


Наверно.




> Дихотомии же между материей и сознанием как таковыми действительно нет,


Однако, ИМХО, есть люди, которые утверждают обратное и, ИМХО, опять же, такие люди есть на этом форуме.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть я вовсе не пытался доказать наличие чужой одушевлённости (равно как и отсутствие её) - я показал какие умозаключения могут быть сделаны в принципе, указав на данный текст - они там практически все перечислены.


А, ок. Меня ввели в заблуждение ваши слова "В той работе скорее метод распознавания присутсвия иного (кроме своего) сознания."

----------


## Pavel

> Имеется ввиду, что если любой феномен находится в зависимости от чего-то другого и невозможно найти ничего изолированного и постоянного то это и есть взаимозависимость.


Т.е., если я Вас правильно понял, по причине невозможности найти нечто абсолютно изолированным от другого, следует вывод, что все в*заимо*зависимо возникает?

Что ж, тогда могу рассчитывать, что Вы не станете меня критиковать за следующие практические выводы: 1) я обратил внимание на то, что чем чаще в городе возникают пожары, тем больше в нем работает (требуется и возникает) пожарных; 2) по причине понимания, что "все взаимозависимо" возникает в этом мире, я склонен становлюсь сделать вывод о том, что, чем больше в городе работает (возникает) пожарных, тем чаще в городе возникают пожары. Это так? Или у этого понимания взаимозависимости всех от вся есть какой-то иной практический смысл?

----------


## Pavel

> Однако, ИМХО, есть люди, которые утверждают обратное и, ИМХО, опять же, такие люди есть на этом форуме.


А как же не быть таким людям, если в сознании всех людей всегда есть дихотомия. Вот и Будда Готама говорит о правильном и не правильном понимании, вводя в практический оборот 8-го Пути дихотомию понимания.

Дихотомии нет лишь в отсутствии восприятия...

----------


## Tong Po

> Меня ввели в заблуждение ваши слова "В той работе скорее метод распознавания присутсвия иного (кроме своего) сознания."


А-а. Ну да, неаккуратненько я как-то выразился.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это так?


Это не так: Вы же не видите всех причин и условий и никто, кроме Будды не видит. 




> А как же не быть таким людям, если в сознании всех людей всегда есть дихотомия.


И?




> Дихотомии нет лишь в отсутствии восприятия


У Будды таковой нет (дихотомии).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Дихотомии же между материей и сознанием как таковыми действительно нет





> А как же не быть таким людям, если в сознании всех людей всегда есть дихотомия.


Павел, вы б определились?  :Smilie: 
Вы вот там выше писали "дихотомия в восприятии". 
Так ведь нет, не в восприятии. Если бы она была в восприятии, тогда как можно было бы обнаружить её "действительное отсутствие". Дихотомия в суждении о восприятии, а с этим всё проще.

----------


## Pavel

> Это не так: Вы же не видите всех причин и условий и никто, кроме Будды не видит.


Если утверждается, что ничто ни от чего не может быть обособлено и поэтому мы говорим о взаимозависимом возникновении, то тогда все и обо всем уже сказано, ничего большего знать не требуется. А вот если говорится, что есть одно, что зависит от другого, но не зависит от третьего, тогда знать нужно очень много о том, что и от чего зависит, а так же что и от чего не зависит. Следовательно надо будет знать, что взаимозависимо возникает, а что не возникает взаимозависимо. Вот тут-то нам и пригодится знание Будды и его знание всех причин и условий. Хотя мой жизненный опыт показывает, что чаще всего знания всех причин и не требуется. Для того, чтобы на практике понимать, где взять сосуд, в который можно набрать воды из ручья, достаточно знать, что кувшин возникает по причине его изготовления гончаром, и совершенно необязательно иметь какое-то представление о том, насколько гончар взаимозависимо возникает от кувшина.

Способность обособлять - это способность различать. Устремленность к пониманию взаимосвязей между всем в этом мире может легко привести к потере различающего сознания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если утверждается, что ничто ни от чего не может быть обособлено и поэтому мы говорим о взаимозависимом возникновении, то тогда все и обо всем уже сказано, ничего большего знать не требуется.


Но ведь это вовсе не означает, что Вы всё знаете, не так ли?




> Для того, чтобы на практике понимать, где взять сосуд, в который можно набрать воды из ручья, достаточно знать, что кувшин возникает по причине его изготовления гончаром, и совершенно необязательно иметь какое-то представление о том, насколько гончар взаимозависимо возникает от кувшина.


Разумеется. Никто с этим и не спорит.




> Устремленность к пониманию взаимосвязей между всем в этом мире может легко привести к потере различающего сознания.


И?

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, вы б определились? 
> Вы вот там выше писали "дихотомия в восприятии".


Я говорил о том, что дихотомия является исключительно результатом восприятия (там, где нет восприятия, не возникнет дихотомии) и далее пояснил, хоть Вы и урезанно процитироваали мое пояснение:


> Дихотомии же между материей и сознанием как таковыми действительно нет, ибо нет того, чьи взгляды мы могли бы рассматривать на предмет существования в них дихотомии ( не взгляды же Бога-Творца?..  )





> Так ведь нет, не в восприятии. Если бы она была в восприятии, тогда как можно было бы обнаружить её "действительное отсутствие". Дихотомия в суждении о восприятии, а с этим всё проще.


Не совсем понял, что именно Вы хотели сказать, но мне показалось, что Вы попытались мое утверждение о том, что "дихотомия существует во взглядах" уточнить до того, что "дихотомия в суждениях о восприятии". Я думаю, что вполне уместно говорить и о дихотомии во взглядах, и о дихотомии в суждениях, причем в суждениях о чем угодно. Например, я могу говорить о наличии дихотомии в суждении, что "объект существует в восприятии субъекта". Так же я могу говорить о дихотомии во взглядах о том, что "существует правильное и не правильное понимание". Что не так и в чем я еще не определился?

----------


## Karadur

> Т.е. круг есть?
> Или круга нет?


Во-первых, круг есть в уме того, кто на него смотрит. Круг на экране, состоящий из точек, мало чем отличается от любого другого круга; скажем, карандашный круг просто состоит из более мелких элементов.

Во-вторых, нельзя говорить, что круг есть только лишь в уме - ясно, что ум на что-то опирается.

Отсюда и получается, что круг существует, но обусловленно. Точно так же существует всё остальное и другого способа "существовать" нет.

----------


## Pavel

> Но ведь это вовсе не означает, что Вы всё знаете, не так ли?


Но ведь я и не утверждаю, что *все* взаимозависимо, а следовательно мне и не требуется знать *все*.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но ведь я и не утверждаю, что все взаимозависимо, а следовательно мне и не требуется знать все.


... и Вы делаете неверный вывод (о пожарных). Хотя для верных выводов в этом случае знать вообще всё и не требуется. А требуется Вам знать всё или нет - это только Вам ведомо. В Тхераваде, вон, архаты всеведением не обладают, но цели, тем не менее достигнают. Вы с целью определитесь сначала.

----------


## Pavel

> И?


И тогда рождается представление о том, что видимость круга от вращающегося уголька находится во взаимозависимости с наблюдателем, а не просто в зависимости. И все это, не взирая на то, что наблюдатель демонстрирует свою независимость от этой видимости, поэтому способен говорить о траектории, о причинах восприятия круга,а не уголька... и т.д. Чем же наблюдатель так зависим от восприятия круга вместо уголька? Он не терял в своем представлении различения уголька, веревки и траектории вращения, но как-то чудесным образом оказался во взаимозависимости с восприятием круга лишь по причине, что не могут быть окончательно и абсолютно определены границы зависимостей... Это и есть потеря различения между зависимостями, субъектами и наблюдаемыми объектами - "все не имеет границ".

----------


## Pavel

> Вы с целью определитесь сначала.


С целью определяться мне не приходится, ибо цель моя как живого существа - стремиться от страдания - предопределена "свыше". Я себе этой цели не выбирал. А вот далее возникает много вопросов вокруг этой цели и неопределенностей....

----------


## Tong Po

> но как-то чудесным образом оказался во взаимозависимости с восприятием круга лишь по причине, что не могут быть окончательно и абсолютно определены границы зависимостей


А кто это утверждал? Говорилось, что *всё* взаимозависимо (и даже пояснялся смысл сего высказывания - внимательно перечитайте посты). Вы же выделили два объекта: наблюдатель и круг. И стали их рассматривать. И пришли к логическому абсурду - так и должно быть. Всё правильно.

----------


## Tong Po

> С целью определяться мне не приходится, ибо цель моя как живого существа - стремиться от страдания - предопределена "свыше".


А всеведение Вам для этой цели зачем?

----------


## Pavel

> А кто это утверждал? Говорилось, что *всё* *взаимо*зависимо (и даже пояснялся смысл сего высказывания - внимательно перечитайте посты). Вы же выделили два объекта: наблюдатель и круг. И стали их рассматривать. И пришли к логическому абсурду - так и должно быть. Всё правильно.


Вообще-то, говорить о всеобщей *взаимо*зависимости, но не понимать, что при этом декларируется зависимость любого элемента от любого другого элемента, т.е. декларируется зависимость уголька от наблюдателя и наблюдателя от уголька. Если же такая взаимозависимость между этими двумя элементами не принимается. то нельзя говорить о том, что все взаимозависимо, ибо уже установлено два элемента, которые не находятся во взаимозависимом состоянии.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то, говорить о всеобщей взаимозависимости, но не понимать, что при этом декларируется зависимость любого элемента от любого другого элемента, т.е. декларируется зависимость уголька от наблюдателя и наблюдателя от уголька. Если же такая взаимозависимость между этими двумя элементами не принимается. то нельзя говорить о том, что все взаимозависимо, ибо уже установлено два элемента, которые не находятся во взаимозависимом состоянии.


От *многих* причин и условий, а не только друг от друга. Могу напомнить про нелокальность квантовой физики: зависимость наблюдаемого от процесса наблюдения и от наблюдателя*установлена эксперементально*, вне буддийской парадигмы.

----------


## Pavel

> А всеведение Вам для этой цели зачем?


А где я утверждал, что мне нужно всеведение?

----------


## Tong Po

> А где я утверждал, что мне нужно всеведение?


Ну Вы постоянно говорите, что: "... мне и не требуется знать все.", как-будто кто-то говорит, что Вам это для каких-либо целей необходимо, однако этого я в постах не заметил и сделал вывод, что Вы сами себе это говорите (неуверенно и ищите потдверждения или наоборот). Может это неверный вывод. Я не настаиваю.

----------


## Pavel

> От *многих* причин и условий, а не только друг от друга.


Что от многих причин?..  :Smilie:  Зависимость или взаимозависимость? *Взаимо*зависимость между воспринимаемым светящимся кругом и наблюдателем есть?

----------


## Pavel

> Ну Вы постоянно говорите, что: "... мне и не требуется знать все.", как-будто кто-то говорит, что Вам это для каких-либо целей необходимо, однако этого я в постах не заметил и сделал вывод, что Вы сами себе это говорите (неуверенно и ищите потдверждения или наоборот). Может это неверный вывод. Я не настаиваю.


А не надо отвлекаться от обсуждаемого вопроса на представления о моей психике и станет проще...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Что от многих причин?


То и значит, что феномены зависят от многих причин и сами являются причинами других феноменов. Чего тут неясного? 




> Взаимозависимость между воспринимаемым светящимся кругом и наблюдателем есть?


Да.




> А не надо отвлекаться от обсуждаемого вопроса на представления о моей психике и станет проще.


Кому? Вам? Мне сложнее не стало.

----------


## Karadur

> Взаимозависимость между воспринимаемым светящимся кругом и наблюдателем есть?


Конечно, только надо учитывать, что любая связь немгновенна.
Светящийся круг - это след в виде возбуждённых палочек и колбочек на сетчатке глаза. Связь между этим следом и наблюдателем очевидна.

----------


## Pavel

:Smilie:  Я пас...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Вертящийся Круг" существует кaк набор цветов в разных позициях в разное время + разпознавание концепции как "круг".


Точнее - распознавание концепции "круг" на основе концепций "цвет", "время", "позиции" и т.д.
Так и со всем остальным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Цитата:*_Сообщение от Сергей Хос_ 
> Но карма на самом деле не объективный, а над-субъективный элемент, и представление о ней отличает буддизм от наивного солипсизма.





> Стоп, но ведь об этом в основном и возник вопрос: "Есть ли нечто надсубъективное вне субъективного ума (вне индивидуального потока сознания), что является к этому потоку сознания предопределяющим".


Нет, когда говорят о реальности (= независимом самобытии) материи (или субстанции), имеется в виду не просто надсубъективность, а именно объективность.
Карма же, в отличие от материи, не объективна, поскольку целиком зависит от чисто субъективного фактора - воли. А эта последняя, в свою очередь, имеет видимость "объективного" до тех пор, пока человек не овладеет ею полностью в процессе практики Пути.
Поэтому можно сказать, что Путь, в определенном смысле, представляет собой выход за рамки субъект-объектного. И если человек в самом начале создает себе представление об объективности и держится за него, он тем самым оч. сильно себя ограничивает в возможности развития.
В сущности, вера в реальность материи - это разновидность теизма.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, когда говорят о реальности (= независимом самобытии) материи (или субстанции), имеется в виду не просто надсубъективность, а именно объективность.
> ...
> В сущности, вера в реальность материи - это разновидность теизма.


Думаю, Вы были бы правы, если бы действительно существовала такая вера в материальное независимое самобытие - это действительно можно было бы представить в качестве разновидности теизма. Однако, традиционно речь идет лишь о независимости материи (материального объекта) от сознания и то далеко не по отношению ко всем объектам и уж точно речь не идет о материи как о неизменной субстанции. По крайней мере мне не известно, кто бы вел такие речи кроме буддистов, приписывая подобные взгляды неизвестным оппонентам.

Что же касаемо надсубъективной силы, то вопрос так и остался открытым, почему это к данной определяющей, влияющей на субъект, силе не относится, например, сила тяготения или эффект диструкции белка при температуре выше 100 градусов по Цельсию. Либо следует признать, что субъект, его взгляды и представления, никак не зависимы от объективной реальности (законов материального мира), а следовательно его представления об этих законах могут быть какими угодно, а так же помыслы и реализация в этом материальном мире любой, либо следует признать, что субъект в этом материальном мире находится в прямой зависимости от свойств материи и законов ее взаимодействия, а следовательно включить законы материального мира в кармическую надсубъективную силу. 

Но я бы не стал этого делать, как не делают этого Тхеравадины, чтобы не запутаться, что подвластно субъективному влиянию, а что нет.

----------


## Pavel

> И если человек в самом начале создает себе представление об объективности и держится за него, он тем самым оч. сильно себя ограничивает в возможности развития.


Здесь тоже наблюдается некая неточность. Человек, который признает себя ограниченным в какой-то момент в возможностях, совершенно не обязательно как-то себя ограничивает. Если человек признает, что в рамках существования в материальном мире он ограничен в возможностях, обусловленных законами материального мира, то на каком основании мы станем утверждать, что данный человек ограничен в своем развитии? Ведь никто не утверждает, что развитие ограничено лишь существованием в материальном мире. Вот и тхеравадины признают, что с уходом в Париниббану снимаются все остаточные ограничения материального мира ибо происходит не только уход куда-то, но и выход из материального мира.

Так же мы не станем считать человека ограниченным в перспективах своего развития, если он трезво утверждает, что в условиях существования на Земле ему не светит научиться прыгать выше пятиэтажного дома. Скорее наоборот, если столкнемся с человеком, который утверждает обратное, да еще и день напролет тренируется в преодолении планки в 18м высотой над землей, то посчитаем его ограниченным и в перспективах развития, и даже в умственном развитии. Хотя, подобное отношение можно объявить и результатом закостенелости взглядов. Но ведь и любые другие взгляды на ограничения извне, как на ту же карму, можно смело объявлять все той же закостенелостью взглядов, что ограничивает в развитии, ибо провозглашает все ту же надсубъективную зависимость в какой-то определенный момент и в каких-то определенных условиях существования.

----------


## Tong Po

> . Скорее наоборот, если столкнемся с человеком, который утверждает обратное, да еще и день напролет тренируется в преодолении планки в 18м высотой над землей, то посчитаем его ограниченным и в перспективах развития, и даже в умственном развитии.


Мне вот непонятно какое это отношение имеет к теме топика: "Характеристики дхарм и Пустота"? Как-то странно тут некоторые форумчане понимают читтаматринский тезис о сознании и прасангиковский о шуньяте. В Махаяне такого учения: "Всё в уме - щаса я придумаю умом, что умею летать и полечу" *НЕТУ*.

Чё обсуждаем-то?

----------

Сергей Хос (09.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чё обсуждаем-то?


А что Вас удивляет?
Эта простая аргументация обоснования метафизических вопросв через физические наблюдения привычна старшему поколению еще со школьных уроков Обществоведения: "Бога нет потому, что космонавты летали на небо и никого там не видели".

----------


## Echo

> "Всё в уме - щаса я придумаю умом, что умею летать и полечу"


Да это еще прогресс. Не так давно на БФ управление реальностью приписывалось зрительным органам "мол щас я глаза закрою и удар об стену мой лоб не почувствует".

----------


## Dron

> В сущности, вера в реальность материи - это разновидность теизма.


 :Big Grin: 
ступени роста воззренияв рамках теизма-материализма:

1) верим в "материю"- монотеизм;

2) понимаем, что "материя" - ложная общность, не верим в нее. Начинаем верить  в атомы- политеизм.

----------


## Dron

> Но я бы не стал этого делать, как не делают этого Тхеравадины, чтобы не запутаться, что подвластно субъективному влиянию, а что нет.


поэтому вопрос о полном /неполном контроле Будды над элементами и не может быть решен в рамках Тхеравады путем логики.

----------


## Топпер

Есть опора на авторитетное свидетельство. Для этого подходят сутты.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Есть опора на авторитетное свидетельство. Для этого подходят сутты.


Все-ли сутты подходят? И со сказками про гору Меру на севере  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть опора на авторитетное свидетельство. Для этого подходят сутты.


Подходили бы, если б не вставал вопрос, которые из них прямого, а какие - иносказательного смысла.

----------


## Топпер

> Подходили бы, если б не вставал вопрос, которые из них прямого, а какие - иносказательного смысла.


В Тхераваде, насколько я понимаю, особо этот вопрос не встаёт. И так ясно.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Тхераваде, насколько я понимаю, особо этот вопрос не встаёт. И так ясно.


Везет же некоторым!

А скажите в таком случае, сообщения о горе Меру - это слова прямого или иносказательного смысла? то есть следует ли понимать эту самую гору как физический объект с описанными параметрами, который можно обнаружить средствами физического наблюдения и измерить?
Или все же иносказательно?

----------


## Нико

> Везет же некоторым!
> 
> А скажите в таком случае, сообщения о горе Меру - это слова прямого или иносказательного смысла? то есть следует ли понимать эту самую гору как физический объект с описанными параметрами, который можно обнаружить средствами физического наблюдения и измерить?
> Или все же иносказательно?


Вот сам Его Святейшество Далай-лама часто говорит, что не верит в физическое существование горы Меру, потому что это не подтверждено наукой. Так что и авторитетные свидетельства в суттах по-разному надо воспринимать.

----------


## Pavel

> Мне вот непонятно какое это отношение имеет к теме топика: "Характеристики дхарм и Пустота"? Как-то странно тут некоторые форумчане понимают читтаматринский тезис о сознании и прасангиковский о шуньяте. В Махаяне такого учения: "Всё в уме - щаса я придумаю умом, что умею летать и полечу" *НЕТУ*.
> 
> Чё обсуждаем-то?





> Эта простая аргументация обоснования метафизических вопросов через физические наблюдения привычна старшему поколению еще со школьных уроков Обществоведения


Tong Po, видите, как Ваш "призыв к обсуждению по теме" воспринимается как призыв к обсуждению обсуждающих? А вот теперь порассуждайте на тему, будто форма (в данном случае форма высказывания) - это пустота... А я вижу, как форма порождает суть причем прогнозируемо.

Что же именно мы обсуждаем? Обсуждался вопрос о том, что именно и от чего пусто. Обсуждали этот вопрос до тех пор, пока не возникло два "пугола" (жупела): 1) взгляды мифического "объективиста", считающего материю независимой и неизменной субстанцией (никто не встречал человека с такими взглядами, но воевать с его взглядами уж так легко и привычно, что как о нем не вспомнить); 2) взгляды мифического "хинаяниста" (никто не знает, что это за взгляды, но так удобно указывать на их ограниченность, не указывая на механизм возникновения ограничений). Ну а дальше - по отработанному сценарию поиска представителей этих "страшно искривленных" взглядов в окружающих с "первой подачи"...

На самом деле, хотелось бы вернуться к обсуждаемому вопросу и услышать от сторонников идеи, что вне сознания нет "носителей причинно-следственных определяющих факторов", каким образом работает механизм взаимодействия сознаний? Можно на простом примере рассмотреть: вот есть Будда Готама с сознанием Будды, который взаимодействует с моим сознанием, оказывая на него определяющее влияние. Вот и хочется понять, каким образом одно сознание, через какие носители и каких свойств оказывает определяющее влияние на сознание, допустим Pavel-а. Например, материальная книга является носителем неких свойств, способных изменить сознание людей, или нет и по каким причинам?

----------


## Pavel

> то есть следует ли понимать эту самую гору как физический объект с описанными параметрами, который можно обнаружить средствами физического наблюдения и измерить?


Сергей, возникает некоторая проблема с пониманием Вашего вопроса. Вот после Ваших высказываний о том, что человеку кроме феноменов  ничего не дано, хотелось бы понять, как Вы различаете мир физических измерений или физических наблюдений от мира "иносказательного". Например, не понятно, вот метр, как меру длины, Вы отнесете к миру "иносказательному" или к объектам, которые могут быть измерены или наблюдаться физически? Я, например метра никогда не наблюдал и физически мерить метры не научился. Однако к объектам "иносказательного" мира этот самый метр никак отнести не могу. Наоборот, с его помощью измеряю физические объекты.

Вопрос не риторический, а напрямую связанный с вопросом темы.

----------


## Топпер

> Везет же некоторым!
> 
> А скажите в таком случае, сообщения о горе Меру - это слова прямого или иносказательного смысла? то есть следует ли понимать эту самую гору как физический объект с описанными параметрами, который можно обнаружить средствами физического наблюдения и измерить?
> Или все же иносказательно?


А вы видели где-либо гору Меру?
Естественно, что подобные вещи - вторичны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Естественно, что подобные вещи - вторичны.


Не понимаю, что значит "вторичны".
Есть сообщение в форме текста. Они может либо восприниматься буквально, либо рассматриваться как метафора.
Вы утверждали, что метафоры (утверждения, имеющие не прямой, а опосредованный смысл) в каноне Тхеравады отсутствуют.
Вот я и спрашиваю: а как быть с горой Меру?

----------


## Топпер

> Не понимаю, что значит "вторичны".
> Есть сообщение в форме текста. Они может либо восприниматься буквально, либо рассматриваться как метафора.
> Вы утверждали, что метафоры (утверждения, имеющие не прямой, а опосредованный смысл) в каноне Тхеравады отсутствуют.
> Вот я и спрашиваю: а как быть с горой Меру?


я имею в виду, что сутты (а не метафоры) которые могут быть интерпретированны как прямые или косвенные, в зависимости от школы, отсутствуют. Как это происходит с сутрами второго и третьего поворота в махаяне.

----------


## Tong Po

> На самом деле, хотелось бы вернуться к обсуждаемому вопросу и услышать от сторонников идеи, что вне сознания нет "носителей причинно-следственных определяющих факторов", каким образом работает механизм взаимодействия сознаний?


А где Вы увидели сторонников такой идеи? Что по-вашему значит "всё в сознании"?

----------


## Pavel

> А где Вы увидели сторонников такой идеи? Что по-вашему значит "всё в сознании"?


А это не по-моему значит, поэтому и не мне объяснять, что означает "все в сознании". Есть сторонники идеи, что материя не оказывает определяющего влияния на сознание и даже никакой материи "вне сознания" нет, а все свойства материи есть лишь результат восприятия причем восприятия ограниченного. Даже очень расхож аргумент в подтверждение такой идеи, типа "яблоко не знает, что оно яблоко", хотя я никогда не мог понять, что именно люди этим хотят сказать. И на основании данного умозаключения строится вывод о том, что никаких материальных объектов нет вовсе, а есть лишь мир феноменов - мир сознательного восприятия, а все объекты - это лишь результат конструктивного мышления, равно как и все формы объектов. 

А вот если бы Вы меня спросили, что по-моему означает, что "есть материя вне сознания", то я бы Вам ответил, что это означает, что есть материальные объекты, обладающие не только свойствами и формой, не зависящими от наших представлений о них (от сознания), но и оказывающие в силу этих свойств предопределяющее влияние (выступают в качестве причины) на сознание. Такое мироустройство подтверждается опытным познанием и представления о таком мироустройстве лежат в основе практической жизнедеятельности человека, что заложено и в науке, и ее производной методологии производства (технологии).

Ну а далее возникает совершенно различные склонности к практике. Сторонники первой идеи считают, что изучение естественных наук не только бесполезно, но скорее вредно и все силы надо бросить лишь на познание собственного ума путем его сосредоточенного созерцания. Сторонники же второй идеи не только не  считают изучение естественных наук бесполезным, но считают его даже обязательным для правильного понимания работы ума, хотя и не отрицают полезность внимательного изучения ума путем сосредоточенного его созерцания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Есть сторонники идеи, что материя не оказывает определяющего влияния на сознание и даже никакой материи "вне сознания" нет, а все свойства материи есть лишь результат восприятия причем восприятия ограниченного. Даже очень расхож аргумент в подтверждение такой идеи, типа "яблоко не знает, что оно яблоко", хотя я никогда не мог понять, что именно люди этим хотят сказать. И на основании данного умозаключения строится вывод о том, что никаких материальных объектов нет вовсе, а есть лишь мир феноменов - мир сознательного восприятия, а все объекты - это лишь результат конструктивного мышления, равно как и все формы объектов.


Вот я Вас и спрашиваю: где Вы встретили таких людей? Тут на форуме их явно нет. Насколько я понимаю, то и в 2500 истории Будда Дхармы таковых не было, ну или, по-крайней мере они не оказали на современный буддизм заметного влияния.




> Сторонники первой идеи считают, что изучение естественных наук не только бесполезно, но скорее вредно и все силы надо бросить лишь на познание собственного ума путем его сосредоточенного созерцания. Сторонники же второй идеи не только не считают изучение естественных наук бесполезным, но считают его даже обязательным для правильного понимания работы ума, хотя и не отрицают полезность внимательного изучения ума путем сосредоточенного его созерцания.


Видите ли, если мы говорим о Будда Дхарме, то она изложена Самим Буддой и последующими ачарьями, линии преемственности непрерывлись со времён Благодатного, так что те сторонники, о которых Вы говорите меня, в данном контексте буддийского форума как-то мало волнуют. Что касается современных буддийских учителей, то слова ЕСДЛ уже выше приводили - они вполне отражают положение дел в современном тибетском буддизме, я думаю, что и тхеравадины особо с ними спорить не будут.

----------


## Tong Po

> Такое мироустройство подтверждается опытным познанием


В общем вот это и имеют в виду, когда говорят "всё в сознании" (утрирую, конечно для краткости). Познание не может быть вне сознания.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот я Вас и спрашиваю: где Вы встретили таких людей? 
> .....
> Видите ли, если мы говорим о Будда Дхарме, то она изложена Самим Буддой и последующими ачарьями, линии преемственности непрерывлись со времён Благодатного, так что те сторонники, о которых Вы говорите меня, в данном контексте буддийского форума как-то мало волнуют.


Как-то странно Вы в одном посте и вопрос задаете (проявляете интерес), и отказываете себе в интересе...

Но если к Вашему вопросу вернуться, то давайте рассмотрим Ваше же заявление в данном посте:



> *Всегда* , если есть некие качества, то есть и воспринимающее их сознание. *Поэтому говорить о неких качествах в отсутсвии сознания - некорректно.* И твёрдость, например, также определяестя сознанием: мы говорим, что нечто твёрдое, сравнивая это нечто с чем-то менее твёрдым.


Вот и выходит при Вашем "всегда", что все у Вас зависит от сознания, ибо существует лишь тогда в своем качестве, когда есть сознание, определяющее это качество. 

Вам же и Топпер, и я на самых различных примерах указывают на то, что не зависимо, например, от того, воспринимают ли люди радиактивное излучение, осознают ли его воздействие на живые организмы, они претерпевают негативные последствия от повышенной радиактивности, болеют, мучаются и страдают от физических мучений, вызываемых этим излучением. И именно изучение пока не ясных и не выявленных свойств (качеств) материального мира, его способностей воздейтвовать на живые существа, т.е. выявление качеств материи, присущих ей, но не осознанных нами, не только корректно, но и необходимо. Вот почему говорить о качествах материальных объектов вне сознания и корректно, и полезно. Говорить же об отсутствии качеств материи вне сознания не только не корректно, но и вредно.

В Вашем же примере и "твердость" есть не свойство материи, а есть лишь сознательное определение, хотя на практике в нем Вами же провозглашается сравнение по свойствам одного материального объекта со свойствами другого. Но следовало бы больше внимания уделить не процессу восприятия, а процессу взаимодействия двух объектов, на основании которого и возникает наше суждение о твердости. В процессе взаимодействия двух материальных объектов наше сознание не участвует, а следовательно оно и не определяет результата взаимодействия. А вот оценка твердости каждого из предметов определяется нами на основании результата взаимодействия между ними, а значит зависит от него. Таким образом наше представление зависит от взаимодействия материальных объектов, а вот результат взаимодействие материальных объектов в рассмотренном случае не зависит от нашего сознания. Это говорит о том, что рассуждать о взаимозависимом возникновении материи и сознания не уместно, а можно говорить лишь о зависимом возникновении сознания от материи и способности сознания проявлять себя в материальном мире через материальные действия и поступки.

Вот почему даже процесс обнаружения сознания другим сознанием происходит через материальное взаимодействие и никак не напрямую. Вне материального мира сознание себя даже не обнаруживает.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вам же и Топпер, и я на самых различных примерах указывают на то, что не зависимо, например, от того, воспринимают ли люди радиактивное излучение, осознают ли его воздействие на живые организмы, они претерпевают негативные последствия от повышенной радиактивности, болеют
> 
> , мучаются и страдают от физических мучений, вызываемых этим излучением. И именно изучение пока не ясных и не выявленных свойств (качеств) материального мира, его способностей воздейтвовать на живые существа, т.е. выявление качеств материи, присущих ей, но не осознанных нами, не только корректно, но и необходимо. Вот почему говорить о качествах материальных объектов вне сознания и корректно, и полезно. Говорить же об отсутствии качеств материи вне сознания не только не корректно, но и вредно.
> 
> В Вашем же примере и "твердость" есть не свойство материи, а есть лишь сознательное определение, хотя на практике в нем Вами же провозглашается сравнение по свойствам одного материального объекта со свойствами другого. Но следовало бы больше внимания уделить не процессу восприятия, а процессу взаимодействия двух объектов, на основании которого и возникает наше суждение о твердости. В процессе взаимодействия двух материальных объектов наше сознание не участвует, а следовательно оно и не определяет результата взаимодействия. А вот оценка твердости каждого из предметов определяется нами на основании результата взаимодействия между ними, а значит зависит от него. Таким образом наше представление зависит от взаимодействия материальных объектов, а вот результат взаимодействие материальных объектов в рассмотренном случае не зависит от нашего сознания. Это говорит о том, что рассуждать о взаимозависимом возникновении материи и сознания не уместно, а можно говорить лишь о зависимом возникновении сознания от материи и способности сознания проявлять себя в материальном мире через материальные действия и поступки.


Помоему вопрос в узко-трактуемых терминах. Не воспринимали бы - не болели бы. Болеют именно потому, что воспринимают. Восприятие не равно рассудочному отдаванию себе отчёта о. Рассудочное отдавание отчёта не равно восприятию. Тк можно воспринимать то, о чём невозможно говорить и напротив можно говорить о том, что невозможно воспринять.

Что далеко ходить, мы не отдаем себе отчёта о деятельности кишечника или печени, а они себе работают (или не работают) - при этом тело вполне буддийски считается именно кармическим видением, а следовательно феноменом восприятия.

Тема происхождения сознания из материи, если уж вы на это опираетесь, должна быть тогда не лозунгом, а сопровождаться доказательством: если она у вас взаимозависимо складывается из материи, укажите где в материи находятся элементы сознания и какие, и как они складываются в наличное сознание. Потому что иначе откуда взяться сознанию в материи, которая сознания не несёт.




> Вот почему даже процесс обнаружения сознания другим сознанием происходит через материальное взаимодействие и никак не напрямую. Вне материального мира сознание себя даже не обнаруживает.


Вы зря сужаете вселенную до границ своего кругозора. Будда вот в сутрах с дэвами общался, у которых нет материального тела. И не только будда. Извините если что, у нас тут пока религиозный форум  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Помоему вопрос в узко-трактуемых терминах. Не воспринимали бы - не болели бы.


Я бы не стал подменять осознанность восприятием. Сознание и восприятие вовсе не тождественны по значению. Мы до сих пор говорили о сознании. Более того, если уж переводить разговор от сознания к восприятию, то обращаю внимание, что мы говорили о восприятии качеств материального объекта. Так вот радиактивное излучение в данном случае выступает как объект, о восприятии качеств которого мы говорим. Если же переводить разговор к восприятию качеств другого объекта, о котором Вы захотели говорить, а именно болезни организма, то понять причин ее возникновения не получится без изучения качеств все-таки другого объекта, который до сего момента в восприятии дан не был, а именно качеств радиации. Изучение качеств этого объекта позволит выявить опасные и безопасные дозы облучения, опасные и безопасные формы излучений и т.д. Стоит ли изучать только воспринимаемые боли и разрушения в организме да еще и под девизом "не воспринимал бы, так и не болел бы"? Что дает этот лозунг для понимания причин возникновения болезни?




> Вы зря сужаете вселенную до границ своего кругозора. Будда вот в сутрах с дэвами общался, у которых нет материального тела. И не только будда. Извините если что, у нас тут пока религиозный форум


А что, где-то у Будды говорится о нематериальности дэвов? Извините, но под "рупа" не все понимают материальное тело. Более того, хотел бы обратить Ваше внимание, что в мире людей всех, а не только в мире Будд, есть много явлений, не обладающих материальным телом, но широко практически используемых. Например, уже затронутый в этой теме "метр" не обладает материальным телом, но используется людьми для выражения размеров вполне материальных тел и очень даже всеми нормальными людьми однозначно воспринимаем. Метром может даже не очень продвинутый человек успешно пользоваться, не взирая на отсутствие у него материального тела.

Что касается Ваших извинений по поводу религиозности форума, то я не очень понял смысла в таком извинении, ведь я на том же форуме. Не станем же мы друг перед другом теперь за это извиняться - что в этом такого предосудительного?  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я бы не стал подменять осознанность восприятием. Сознание и восприятие вовсе не тождественны по значению.


Подождите, я вас не понимаю. 
Вот вы выше пишите "не зависимо, например, от того, воспринимают ли люди радиактивное излучение, осознают ли его воздействие на живые организмы, они претерпевают..."
Они в этой цитате у вас тождественны или нет?
Я как раз и говорил, что НЕ тождественны.

Воспринимать мы многое можем. Но осознавать - не обязательно всё, что воспринимаем. Так мы и ум свой (в широком смысле ум, а не думалку) не осознаём в полной мере, только настолько, насколько научены.
Так вот когда говорят "всё в сознании" имеют в виду конечно не "всё в той узкой частичке ума, которую мы знаем". Это было бы смешно.




> Мы до сих пор говорили о сознании. Более того, если уж переводить разговор от сознания к восприятию, то обращаю внимание, что мы говорили о восприятии качеств материального объекта. Так вот радиактивное излучение в данном случае выступает как объект, о восприятии качеств которого мы говорим.


И что? Ну да, мы воспринимаем радиацию, но не осознаём этого рассудочно. Что удивительного?




> Изучение качеств этого объекта позволит выявить опасные и безопасные дозы облучения, опасные и безопасные формы излучений и т.д.


Ну да верно. Современная наука занята поиском решений изменяя мир, а не человека. А буддизм занят поиском решений изменяя человека, а не мир.
У меня есть ощущение, что буддизм в этом смысле подходит мудрее. По кр мере в том случае, если не нужно срочно защищаться от радиации... Впрочем если следовать буддизму, скорее всего ситуация, где придётся защищаться от радиации, не возникнет.
Поэтому лично я науку уважаю и пользуюсь, но прибежищем принимаю дхарму, а не науку.




> Стоит ли изучать только воспринимаемые боли и разрушения в организме да еще и под девизом "не воспринимал бы, так и не болел бы"? Что дает этот лозунг для понимания причин возникновения болезни?


Я не понимаю, зачем вы так кудряво полемизируете. И с кем. Я вам оснований для вот таких ^ выпадов не давал, ни логических, не моральных.

Если у вас есть вопросы нерешенные по теме треда, задайте их. Возможно я смогу ответить.




> А что, где-то у Будды говорится о нематериальности дэвов? Извините, но под "рупа" не все понимают материальное тело.


Извиняю, рупа и не есть материя. Измерение форм, четыре махабхуты. Махабхуты это элементы, а не материя.
Где говорится, что Брахма материален? И из какой материи он состоит?




> Метром может даже не очень продвинутый человек успешно пользоваться, не взирая на отсутствие у него материального тела.


Вы этим какой то свой тезис поддерживали? Я не уловил к чему это.




> Что касается Ваших извинений по поводу религиозности форума, то я не очень понял смысла в таком извинении, ведь я на том же форуме. Не станем же мы друг перед другом теперь за это извиняться - что в этом такого предосудительного?


Ну вы просто так напираете за современную науку, что мне показалось стоит как то отдельно подчеркнуть, что на этом форуме отсутствие научного объяснения не всегда является аргументом.

Кстати вы так и не написали как из материи образуется сознание.

----------

Echo (12.07.2010), Tong Po (13.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Воспринимать мы многое можем. Но осознавать - не обязательно всё, что воспринимаем.


Согласен. А теперь дайте определение восприятию, из которого было бы видно, что радиактивное излучение или магнитное поле воспринимаются, хоть и не осознаются. Я как раз считаю, что не воспринимаются, но могут быть осознаны путем познания или могут быть не осознаны. 




> Так мы и ум свой (в широком смысле ум, а не думалку) не осознаём в полной мере, только настолько, насколько научены.


Зачем Вы говорите о каком-то широком смысле, если не раскрываете этого смысла?




> Так вот когда говорят "всё в сознании" имеют в виду конечно не "всё в той узкой частичке ума, которую мы знаем". Это было бы смешно.


Дайте же не смешное определение этой "широкой частичке ума", в которой найдется место свойствам материи, которые не познаны и не восприняты до сих пор, но будут познаны в последующем.

Но это даже не так интересно. Интересно было бы понять, зачем так надо бесконечно повторять себе и другим о том, что вне ума ничего нет, что аж требуется расширять категорию ума и восприятия до вместилища всех физических свойств всех материальных объектов? Что дает такое антропоцентристское представление?




> И что? Ну да, мы воспринимаем радиацию, но не осознаём этого рассудочно. Что удивительного?


Ровно настолько же не удивительно, насколько не должно удивлять утверждение о том, что дерево - это живое существо в Ниббане, просто оно этого не осознает по причине прекращения всех скандх и сознания в Ниббане.

На самом деле удивительном в Ваших заявлениях является опора на понятие "восприятие" без опоры на органы чувств. Если же станете утверждать, что с опорой на органы чувств, то я попрошу Вас рассказать, какими органами чувств воспринимается магнитное поле или высокочастотное электромагнитное "излучение" от Вашего компьютера.




> Ну да верно. Современная наука занята поиском решений изменяя мир, а не человека.


Т.е. Вы беретесь утверждать, что современная наука не меняет представлений о человеке и, меняя представления человека о мире, не меняет самого человека?



> А буддизм занят поиском решений изменяя человека, а не мир.


Буддизм ни чем не занят. Есть люди, считающие, что они заняты буддизмом и меняют при этом себя персонально.




> У меня есть ощущение, что буддизм в этом смысле подходит мудрее.


Буддизм не может быть мудрым или не мудрым. Человек в результате занятий буддизмом может стать мудрее, а может и поглупеть. Тут, как показывает практика, у каждого буддиста есть "свой буддизм". Я бы не осмелился свои буддийские представления объявлять "взглядами буддизма".




> Впрочем если следовать буддизму, скорее всего ситуация, где придётся защищаться от радиации, не возникнет.


Ну да, меньше знаешь - крепче спишь.



> Поэтому лично я науку уважаю и пользуюсь, но прибежищем принимаю дхарму, а не науку.


В науке не предусмотрена процедура принятия прибежища. А в остальном, если пользуетесь, то и прибегаете к услугам, т.е. принимаете прибежище не формальное.




> Если у вас есть вопросы нерешенные по теме треда, задайте их. Возможно я смогу ответить.


Я задал уже несколько вопросов и Вам в том числе, но не вижу даже попыток на них ответить.



> Извиняю, рупа и не есть материя. Измерение форм, четыре махабхуты. Махабхуты это элементы, а не материя.
> Где говорится, что Брахма материален? И из какой материи он состоит?


Зачем же переиначивать. Вопрос был не о том, что где-то говорится, что дэвы материальны, а о том, говорится ли где-то, что дэвы не материальны?



> Ну вы просто так напираете за современную науку, что мне показалось стоит как то отдельно подчеркнуть, что на этом форуме отсутствие научного объяснения не всегда является аргументом.


О науке в этой теме я не сказал ни слова, пока Вы о науке не заговорили. О каком напоре идет речь? Я напираю на существование материи вне сознания (вне обусловленности сознанием) как на очевидность, данную в опыте как буддистам, так и не буддистам. Зима и лето наступает как для буддиста, так и для тополя во дворе. Или это не так?




> Кстати вы так и не написали как из материи образуется сознание.


Вы считаете, что я должен знать ответ на поставленный Вами вопрос? Для начала мне бы хоть какое-то представление иметь о том, что Вы под сознанием понимаете, а то под восприятием, как я понял, нечто совершенно особое, под умом - нечто очень широкое, а под сознанием - даже не возьмусь предполагать...

----------


## Echo

Я последний раз попробую из чистого любопытства  :Smilie:  :




> А теперь дайте определение восприятию, из которого было бы видно, что радиактивное излучение или магнитное поле воспринимаются, хоть и не осознаются


Простая связка стимул-реакция есть акт восприятия. В физике есть очень хороший аналог - термин "наблюдатель".



> Интересно было бы понять, зачем так надо бесконечно повторять себе и другим о том, что вне ума ничего нет, что аж требуется расширять категорию ума и восприятия до вместилища всех физических свойств всех материальных объектов?


Еще раз о том что тут неоднократно утверждали в общих чертах:
С т.з.  обьективизма(назовем его так) у любого обьекта есть некая неизменная основа на которую вешается субьективный шум. Грубо говоря обьект предсталяет собой смесь субьективного впечатления с этой обьективной основой.
Такое воззрение противоречит принципу взаимозависимости который эту основу не находит ни в анализе ни в опыте. С этой т.з. существует стол_для васиного восприятия, для_петиного восприятия, для_восприятия фотокамеры и т.д. но нет стола самого по себе.
Как товарищ Энштейн, в свое время говорил, что ежели бы чудным образом из мира исчезла бы вся материя, то и пространство исчезло бы сразу же за ней. Так и принцип взаимозависимости говорит, что ежели исключить из обьекта все возможные способы восприятия, то этот обьект исчезнет. А сразу за ним исчезнет и субьект который самоопределяется через обьект.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вам же и Топпер, и я на самых различных примерах указывают на то, что не зависимо, например, от того, воспринимают ли люди радиактивное излучение, осознают ли его воздействие на живые организмы, *они претерпевают негативные последствия от повышенной радиактивности, болеют*,


Выделенное и есть - *ПОЗНАЁТСЯ*, страдания они же  познаваемы, существа знают, что они страдают и претерпевают негативные последствия. Они бы не страдали и не *претерпевали* в отсутсвии сознания - см. пратитья-самутпаду, хотя бы. А потом, *ИССЛЕДОВАВ* страдания (а именно - своё состояние, которое *ДАНО В ПОЗНАНИИ* и никак не дано отдельно от него)при помощи *СОЗНАНИЯ*, они (существа) разрабатывают *КОНЦЕПЦИЮ* радиоактивности.

Я Вам упорно уже в течении многих постов пытаюсь растолковать, что неданное в познании просто *ИСКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ ИЗ РАССМОТРЕНИЯ*, потому, что *верных* умозаключений о не данном в познании сделать *НЕВОЗМОЖНО*, а потому таковые "объекты" невозможно использовать на Пути. Они - *НЕ НУЖНЫ* для достижения аннутара самъяк самбодхи. Может для чего другого и нужны, но Махаяна этим другим не занимается.

----------


## Pavel

> Я последний раз попробую из чистого любопытства  :
> 
> 
> Простая связка стимул-реакция есть акт восприятия. В физике есть очень хороший аналог - термин "наблюдатель".


Чует мое сердце. сейчас начнутся домыслы про квантовую физику...  :Smilie:  В физике не путают объект и процесс. Поэтому объект "наблюдатель" не может быть аналогичен процессу восприятия.




> Еще раз о том что тут неоднократно утверждали в общих чертах:
> С т.з.  обьективизма(назовем его так) у любого обьекта есть некая неизменная основа на которую вешается субьективный шум.


Нет такой точки зрения, ибо нет людей, которые придерживались бы такой нелепой точки зрения. Зачем обсуждать несуществующую точку зрения? Есть точка зрения, суть которой сводится к тому, что не все объекты взаимозависимы. В частности есть материальные объекты, свойства которых и изменения в которых не зависят от сознания. Так же есть изменения в сознании, которые происходят не зависимо от тех или иных материальных объектов. Так Ваши представления о буддизме никак не зависят от того, что яблоня в этом году в моем саду не зацвела. 

Echo, слово "взаимность" имеет смысл, а не просто слово, которое может нравиться или не нравиться по каким-то причинам. Сложное слово "взаимозависимость" так же имеет смысл, который связан со смыслом составляющих его простых слов. Если Вы не в состоянии показать зависимость Вашего сознания от цветения яблони в моем саду, и одновременно зависимость яблони и ее цветения от Вашего сознания, то не утверждайте взаимозависимость всего, ибо это противоречит здравому смыслу и Вашему собственному пониманию процессов.




> Такое воззрение противоречит принципу взаимозависимости который эту основу не находит ни в анализе ни в опыте.


 Нет никакого принципа взаимозависимости ни в буддизме, ни в мироустройстве. Этот вопрос уже обсуждался на форуме и уважаемые последователи Махаяны признавали, что слово "ВЗАИМОзависмость" было употреблено не к месту переводчиками. Поэтому не стоит повторять эту ошибку да еще и возводить ее в некий тайный принципиальный смысл. Вам уже предлагалось на простых примерах раскрыть свое понимание ВЗАИМОзависимости между количеством пожарных и количеством пожаров, между яблоней в моем саду и Вашими представлениями, но Вы продолжаете лишь декларировать взаимность там, где ее нет.




> С этой т.з. существует стол_для васиного восприятия, для_петиного восприятия, для_восприятия фотокамеры и т.д. но нет стола самого по себе.


Что за бред? Значит стола для кружки не существует, а для фотокамеры восприятие есть? Значит, если я говорю Пете, поставить кружку на стол, следует ожидать, что кружка будет стоять где угодно? 

Давайте на простом вопросе, а не на декларации несуществования стола вне восприятия, Вы продемонстрируете свое понимание. Ответьте наконец хоть на один вопрос: осень существует лишь в моем сознании или так же существует и для березы?




> Как товарищ Энштейн, в свое время говорил, что ежели бы чудным образом из мира исчезла бы вся материя, то и пространство исчезло бы сразу же за ней.


Для кого исчезло? Вы же не понимаете, о чем он говорил...




> Так и принцип взаимозависимости говорит, что ежели исключить из обьекта все возможные способы восприятия, то этот обьект исчезнет.


Объект не обладает восприятием и не несет в себе фактора восприятия, чтобы из него его можно было исключить. Когда кий взаимодействует с бильярдным шаром, то, если Вы хотите попасть в лузу, Вам учиться верно ощущать свойства шара и кия, а не им меняться под Ваше восприятие. Луза не станет шире или уже в зависимости от того, умеете Вы в нее попадать или нет, знаете Вы, что шар круглый или нет, верная у Вас рука или нет.... Не зависят свойства лузы ни от шара, ни от кия, ни от Вашего о ней представления.




> А сразу за ним исчезнет и субьект который самоопределяется через обьект.


Куда это исчез субъект с исчезновением яблока, которое он только-что ел и съел наконец?

----------


## Pavel

> Я Вам упорно уже в течении многих постов пытаюсь растолковать, что неданное в познании просто *ИСКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ ИЗ РАССМОТРЕНИЯ*, потому, что *верных* умозаключений о не данном в познании сделать *НЕВОЗМОЖНО*


Извините, но вынужден назвать вещи своими именами - это двойная ложь. Прежде всего потому, что не данную Вам в познании нирвану Вы не исключаете из рассмотрения (надеюсь, что в пылу полемики Вы не станете доказывать, что нирвана устанавливается познанием). Во-вторых, что впервые Вы прямо заявили, что под "не существует" Вы подразумеваете "просто исключаю из рассмотрения". Вот теперь понятно, что Вы подразумеваете под несуществованием. Отлично, Вы можете исключать из своего рассмотрения все, что Вам не интересно. На многие вещи можно закрывать глаза. 



> Они - *НЕ НУЖНЫ* для достижения аннутара самъяк самбодхи. Может для чего другого и нужны, но Махаяна этим другим не занимается.


Да бросьте Вы сочинять про Махаяну. В Махаяне издревне использовали книги в качестве носителей мыслей, подразумевая, что материальный объект способен формировать сознание. Более того, провозглашая "видение-как-есть", провозглашается не видение отсутствия всего вне видения, а видение того, что без "как-есть" видится иначе, чем должно видеться. А значит это самое, что можно видеть, обладает свойствами, отличными от просто видения. А значит "видеть-как-есть" означает видеть в соответствии с этими свойствами. Более того, и отбрасывание всего, что не ведет к АСС вовсе в Махаяне не произошло, поэтому никто не отбросил луну, дерево, небо, стол, трамвай или любые другие объекты этого мира лишь по той нелепой причине, что к АСС они не ведут. И одежды в Махаяне носят, и едят не с земли, а из миски, хотя прикрывание своей наготы не ведет к АСС, ка есть просветленный может и с земли без рук.

Tong Po, ответьте на по-детски простой вопрос: смена времен года существует только для Вашего сознания и тех, кто обладает сознанием, или и для растений тоже?

----------


## Tong Po

> В физике не путают объект и процесс.


В квантовой физике *ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНО ДОКАЗАНО*, что наблюдатель влияет на наблюдаемое и наоборот.




> Прежде всего потому, что не данную Вам в познании нирвану Вы не исключаете из рассмотрения (надеюсь, что в пылу полемики Вы не станете доказывать, что нирвана устанавливается познанием).


Это с чего это не данную в познании?! Она в данный момент вполне познаётся _ануманой_. А при правильной практике и _йогапратьякшей_. А В Махаяне анумана и йогапратьякша - *верные источники познания*.




> . Во-вторых, что впервые Вы прямо заявили, что под "не существует" Вы подразумеваете "просто исключаю из рассмотрения"


Вам процитировать пост, где я писал: "существует= дано в познании"? Сейчас я просто расшифровал подробнее. В Махаяне стараются не рассматривать фантазии. А то, что принципиально непознаваемо - *ЧИСТАЯ ФАНТАЗИЯ*.




> Отлично, Вы можете исключать из своего рассмотрения все, что Вам не интересно. На многие вещи можно закрывать глаза.


Да нет. Я такого не писал. Это - очередная Ваша фантазия и передёргивание. Перечитайте мой предыдущий пост внимательнее. Раз десять. Может поймёте.




> В Махаяне издревне использовали книги в качестве носителей мыслей,


И что? Сие никак не противоречит написанному мной.




> А значит "видеть-как-есть" означает видеть в соответствии с этими свойствами. Более того, и отбрасывание всего, что не ведет к АСС вовсе в Махаяне не произошло, поэтому никто не отбросил луну, дерево, небо, стол, трамвай или любые другие объекты этого мира лишь по той нелепой причине, что к АСС они не ведут.


Вы или слепой или спорите ради спора. Все объекты, Вами перечисляемые *ДАНЫ В ПОЗНАНИИ.* Они не могут быть отброшены, поскольку - *ДАНЫ В ПОЗНАНИИ*. Они *ЕСТЬ* в том смысле, о котором я Вам тщетно пытаюсь тут глаголить. Но они не есть вне познания, то есть они  "*В СОЗНАНИИ*" - Читтаматра.




> Tong Po, ответьте на по-детски простой вопрос: смена времен года существует только для Вашего сознания и тех, кто обладает сознанием, или и для растений тоже?


Смены времён года нет. Как нет и самого года. Вам всё уже подробно объяснили.

----------


## Echo

Бяда...



> Поэтому объект "наблюдатель" не может быть аналогичен процессу восприятия.


При чем тут процесс? Вы спрашивали что является субьектом восприятия если не тот узкий ум. Я вам пояснил и привел аналогию. В физике термин наблюдатель относится к любому регистратору воздействия.



> Нет такой точки зрения, ибо нет людей, которые придерживались бы такой нелепой точки зрения. Зачем обсуждать несуществующую точку зрения? 
> Есть точка зрения, суть которой сводится к тому, что не все объекты взаимозависимы. В частности есть материальные объекты, свойства которых и изменения в которых не зависят от сознания.


*Я написал*: есть независимая от ума основа
*Вы написали*: есть обьекты свойства и изменения которых независят от сознания
У вас там жара да?



> Echo, слово "взаимность" имеет смысл, а не просто слово, которое может нравиться или не нравиться по каким-то причинам. Сложное слово "взаимозависимость" так же имеет смысл, который связан со смыслом составляющих его простых слов.


Конечно имеет в том числе и в буддизме об чем я вам ранее ответствовал.



> Нет никакого принципа взаимозависимости ни в буддизме, ни в мироустройстве. Этот вопрос уже обсуждался на форуме и уважаемые последователи Махаяны признавали, что слово "ВЗАИМОзависмость" было употреблено не к месту переводчиками.


На мой взгляд вполне к месту.



> Вам уже предлагалось на простых примерах раскрыть свое понимание ВЗАИМОзависимости между количеством пожарных и количеством пожаров, между яблоней в моем саду и Вашими представлениями, но Вы продолжаете лишь декларировать взаимность там, где ее нет.


Так не смотря на то что я вам пояснил этот термин, вы все равно под ним понимаете что-то свое и строите какие-то безумные примеры с пожарными и в итоге естественно получаете абсурд.



> Что за бред? Значит стола для кружки не существует, а для фотокамеры восприятие есть?


Вот например, где вы такое утверждение вытащили? Для кружки свой стол, для фотокамеры свой и нет никакого просто стола.



> Ответьте наконец хоть на один вопрос: осень существует лишь в моем сознании или так же существует и для березы?


Ой как это мило, я вам оказывается ни на один из вопросов не ответил  :Smilie: 
Осень существует множеством разных способов: как наименование, как вдохновение, как название фильма, как астрономическое явление, как сочетание букв...
Что кассается березы, то памятуя ваше воззрение то могу ответить утвердительно, только береза существует там же где и осень )



> Для кого исчезло? Вы же не понимаете, о чем он говорил...


Вдвойне приятно слышать это от человека который не так давно сравнивал дуализм волна-частица с разными восприятиями солнца  :Big Grin: 



> Объект не обладает восприятием и не несет в себе фактора восприятия, чтобы из него его можно было исключить.


Бог непознаваем гы-гы



> Когда кий взаимодействует с бильярдным шаром, то, если Вы хотите попасть в лузу, Вам учиться верно ощущать свойства шара и кия, а не им меняться под Ваше восприятие.


Ну вот и это после того как я двумя постами выше вам обьяснил что такое восприятие, а вы все равно сваливаетесь в восприятие =(хорошо не зрение хотя бы) осознавание.
Ну ладно, на что я рассчитывал?



> Куда это исчез субъект с исчезновением яблока, которое он только-что ел и съел наконец?


Маньджушри вам в помощь, во внимательном перечитывании предыдущих постов.

Я такие простыни текста давно писать разучился поэтому готов продолжить дискуссию если вы мне предьявите этот ваш независимый от ума обьект. А верования о том, что он таки есть сродни теизму, как тут верно подметил *Сергей Хос*, и малоинтересны.

----------


## Pavel

> При чем тут процесс? Вы спрашивали что является субьектом восприятия если не тот узкий ум. Я вам пояснил и привел аналогию. В физике термин наблюдатель относится к любому регистратору воздействия.


Таким образом, подобно "физикам" Вы готовы объявить наблюдателем стола кружку?



> *Я написал*: есть независимая от ума основа
> *Вы написали*: есть обьекты свойства и изменения которых не зависят от сознания
> У вас там жара да?


Так Вы согласны, что есть материальные объекты, свойства которых не зависят от сознания? У нас +21, пасмурно, скорость ветра 5 метров в секунду, давление чуть ниже нормального, влажность 90%.




> На мой взгляд вполне к месту.


Так Вы сумеете когда-нибудь продемонстрировать свой взгляд на предложенных примерах или будете продолжать декларировать взаимозависимость и уместность своих взглядов? Разъясните мне, недоумку, каким образом цветение яблони в моем саду зависит от Ваших представлений. 




> Так не смотря на то что я вам пояснил этот термин, вы все равно под ним понимаете что-то свое и строите какие-то безумные примеры с пожарными и в итоге естественно получаете абсурд.


Термин "взаимозависимость" обозначает для всех наличие взаимного определяющего влияния. Поэтому термин мне объяснять не надо. Объясните мне свои взгляды на то, как Вы обнаруживаете взаимное определяющее влияние между теми объектами, что было предложено. Не стоит "переводить стрелку" на мое понимание и уходить от поставленного вопроса.




> Вот например, где вы такое утверждение вытащили? Для кружки свой стол, для фотокамеры свой и нет никакого просто стола.


Вообще-то я вытащил это утверждение из обсуждаемой позиции, что "вне ума (сознания) ничего  нет", и оспаривал именно эту точку зрения Сергея Хоса. Вы подключились к разговору и стали отвечать на вопросы Сергею. При этом выдвинули свою интерпретацию, в которой и кружка, и фотокамера обладают фактором восприятия, и для кружки, и для фотокамеры по Вашей версии есть свой стол, что я понимаю, как то, что и кружка
, и фотокамера обладают субъективным восприятием.

Не могу считать эту точку зрения не только буддийской, но и интересной хоть каким-то образом. Просто воспринимаю ее как подмену смысла понятия "восприятие", которым по Вашей версии может теперь обладать любой объект, даже не обладающий сознанием.




> Что кассается березы, то памятуя ваше воззрение то могу ответить утвердительно, только береза существует там же где и осень )


Меня не интересовало мое воззрение, как и то, где находится береза. Если исключить из Вашего ответа все, о чем я не спрашивал, то останется следующее:



> Что кассается березы,  то могу ответить утвердительно.


Это хорошо, что Вы признаете, что осень существует для березы. Остается уточнить, обладает ли береза сознанием. Если береза сознанием не обладает, то логически следует согласиться, что осень существует для не обладающего сознанием объекта. Ну и конечно же береза сбрасывает листву по осени не по причине чьего-то ума, а лишь по причине, что пришла существующая для нее осень.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Согласен. А теперь дайте определение восприятию, из которого было бы видно, что радиактивное излучение или магнитное поле воспринимаются, хоть и не осознаются.


Тело выступает приёмником этого восприятия, со своей скоростью реагирует - следовательно восприятие состоялось.




> Я как раз считаю, что не воспринимаются, но могут быть осознаны путем познания или могут быть не осознаны.


Да, я понимаю, у вас жесткая дихотомия, а ещё точнее трихотомия, сознания отдельно, тело отдельно, и ещё внешний мир сам по себе  :Smilie: 




> Зачем Вы говорите о каком-то широком смысле, если не раскрываете этого смысла?


Я это говорил не для введения нового термина, а для иллюстрации того, сколь малую часть мы осознаём, даже из того самого близкого к нам, нашего собственного ума, результатами работы которого пользуемся ежесекундно - при этом ум даже не является для нас чем то "внешним".




> Дайте же не смешное определение этой "широкой частичке ума", в которой найдется место свойствам материи, которые не познаны и не восприняты до сих пор, но будут познаны в последующем.


А, я понял.  :Smilie: 
Все дело в том, что вы Павел почему то решили критиковать некую теорию (в частности йогачарью), не трудясь разбираться в её терминах и положениях, а рассматривая их в бытовом понимании. С рабоче-крестьянской позиции. Если написано "всё в уме", значит в уме  :Smilie: 
На эту тему есть известная шутка: мол если и вот стол в уме, и чашка в уме и скала вот та в уме - тебе не тяжело это всё в своём уме носить?
Было бы смешно, если бы не было глупо. В плане того, что шутка эта основывается на бравировании неграмотностью.

Ум, Павел, в свою очередь равно всему прочему чист от самобытия. Поэтому, отвечаю на ваш вопрос - и он тоже не является носителем свойств дхарм. В частности материи.
Потому что если бы у дхармы был носитель, то он не был бы пустотным. А пустотно всё.




> Интересно было бы понять, зачем так надо бесконечно повторять себе и другим о том, что вне ума ничего нет, что аж требуется расширять категорию ума и восприятия до вместилища всех физических свойств всех материальных объектов?


Совсем не обязательно задавать на форуме патетические вопросы, ответы на которые можно найти в два клика в википедии
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Йогачара




> На самом деле удивительном в Ваших заявлениях является опора на понятие "восприятие" без опоры на органы чувств. Если же станете утверждать, что с опорой на органы чувств, то я попрошу Вас рассказать, какими органами чувств воспринимается магнитное поле или высокочастотное электромагнитное "излучение" от Вашего компьютера.


Как какими? Телом, если хотите тонким, подпороговым осязанием. Вполне себе орган чувств.

Мне удивительным вот кажется ваша манера приписывать собеседникам вами выдуманные идеи, типа вот той кто выше, и ожидать, что собеседники должны с вашими выдумками разбираться.




> Т.е. Вы беретесь утверждать, что современная наука не меняет представлений о человеке и, меняя представления человека о мире, не меняет самого человека?


Современная наука не понимает, ни что такое ПО СУТИ материя, ни подавно, что такое ПО СУТИ сознание. Поэтому сегодня одни представления, завтра другие, это всё суета сует.




> 1)...Буддизм ни чем не занят. Есть люди, считающие, что они заняты буддизмом и меняют при этом себя персонально...
> 2)...Буддизм не может быть мудрым или не мудрым. 
> 3) ...Я бы не осмелился свои буддийские представления объявлять "взглядами буддизма".


Как у вас ловко сочетаются заявления о буддизме типа 1 и 2 с отказом от заявлений о буддизме типа 3 - причём всё в одном абзаце.




> Ну да, меньше знаешь - крепче спишь.
> В науке не предусмотрена процедура принятия прибежища. А в остальном, если пользуетесь, то и прибегаете к услугам, т.е. принимаете прибежище не формальное.


А когда вы смотрите телевизор вы принимаете прибежище в телевизоре, а когда какаете - в унитазе.
Знаете Павел, для вас может это и верно, но я лично так прибежищем не раскидываюсь  :Smilie: 




> Я задал уже несколько вопросов и Вам в том числе, но не вижу даже попыток на них ответить.
> Зачем же переиначивать. Вопрос был не о том, что где-то говорится, что дэвы материальны, а о том, говорится ли где-то, что дэвы не материальны?


Девы - представители миров рупа и арупа. Про рупу уже процитировано, рупа это махабхуты, чистые элементы, а не материя. Арупа и подавно. Следовательно девы не материальны, это простая логика, которую вы, принимающий прибежище в науке, могли бы и сами проследить.




> Я напираю на существование материи вне сознания (вне обусловленности сознанием) как на очевидность, данную в опыте как буддистам, так и не буддистам. Зима и лето наступает как для буддиста, так и для тополя во дворе. Или это не так?


Зима, лето и тополь это представления в вашем сознании, номинализации, которые ВЫ присваиваете периодическим комплексам в потоке ВАШЕГО сознания - и нигде больше они как данность не существует.
Поскольку у нас с вами одинаковый тип преобладающего омрачения, приведший к рождению в человеческом теле и даже в одной стране, то под номинализациями зима, лето и тополь мы понимаем одни и те же СВОИ восприятия. Это позволяет нам общаться. Но не подразумевает, что зима и лето существует где то кроме наших названий.
Например у нас с вами снег да снег, а у эскимосов для снега 40 названий и все разные. И скажите теперь, сколько снегов существует отдельно от чьего сознания.





> Вы считаете, что я должен знать ответ на поставленный Вами вопрос? Для начала мне бы хоть какое-то представление иметь о том, что Вы под сознанием понимаете, а то под восприятием, как я понял, нечто совершенно особое, под умом - нечто очень широкое, а под сознанием - даже не возьмусь предполагать...


Я не очень понимаю, почему для обоснования собственного тезиса о том, что сознание возникает из материи вы должны знать что я думаю о сознании (тем более чуть выше вы сами боролись за разделение сознания и восприятия, непонятно правда с кем)
Мне лично по барабану, будете ли вы после всего вот этого отвечать на вопрос, это ваше личное дело. Но то, что идея сознания возникающего из материи ни на чём не основана, пока остаётся фактом. Такое уж верование у материалистов.

----------


## Echo

> Так Вы согласны, что есть материальные объекты, свойства которых не зависят от сознания?


*Павел*, я понял что был к вам чересчур требователен когда призывал к вниманию.
Если вы даже не можете проследить нить диалога шагом в два идущих подряд сообщения.
Интересно, а если я их сокращенно и вместе выпишу:



> С т.з. обьективизма(назовем его так) у любого обьекта есть некая неизменная основа...
> Такое воззрение противоречит принципу взаимозависимости который эту основу не находит ни в анализе ни в опыте.





> Нет такой точки зрения...
> есть материальные объекты, свойства которых и изменения в которых не зависят от сознания.





> Я написал: есть независимая от ума основа
> Вы написали: есть обьекты свойства и изменения которых не зависят от сознания





> Так Вы согласны, что есть материальные объекты, свойства которых не зависят от сознания?


И таким образом у нас происходит 90% диалога.

----------


## Pavel

> В квантовой физике *ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНО ДОКАЗАНО*, что наблюдатель влияет на наблюдаемое и наоборот.


Вы поменьше черпайте представления о квантовой физике с буддийского форума, чтобы подобные фантазии так безапелляционно не тиражировать.



> Это с чего это не данную в познании?! Она в данный момент вполне познаётся _ануманой_. А при правильной практике и _йогапратьякшей_. А В Махаяне анумана и йогапратьякша - *верные источники познания*.


Я рад, что Вы познали Нирвану. Каким из двух достоверных методов для меня в принципе не важно, важно, что достоверно.

Я чуть скромнее в оценке своих познаний, поэтому Ниббану лишь принимаю на веру, как и представления о ней от тех, кто ее постиг (понял).




> Вам процитировать пост, где я писал: "существует= дано в познании"? Сейчас я просто расшифровал подробнее. В Махаяне стараются не рассматривать фантазии. А то, что принципиально непознаваемо - *ЧИСТАЯ ФАНТАЗИЯ*.


Зачем? Достаточно было дать разъяснение, что "не существует = исключаю из рассмотрения". Такая постановка вопроса мне понятнее, так как нет путаницы с вопросом, что дано в познании, что не дано... Исключить из рассмотрения можно все, что угодно и по любым причинам. Следовательно ничего не существует, как и ума. В принципе такая махаянская точка зрения уже ни раз озвучивалась, но не так понятно. Действительно, если не путать людей словами типа "не существует", когда подразумевается на самом деле исключение из рассмотрения, то все так же поступают. При рассмотрении тех или иных объектов исключают из рассмотрения не значимые. Например, при рассмотрении цветущей яблони в моем саду исключают из рассмотрения взгляды Ваши или Echo. Понятно. Тут и спорить не о чем.




> Вы или слепой или спорите ради спора. Все объекты, Вами перечисляемые *ДАНЫ В ПОЗНАНИИ.* Они не могут быть отброшены, поскольку - *ДАНЫ В ПОЗНАНИИ*. Они *ЕСТЬ* в том смысле, о котором я Вам тщетно пытаюсь тут глаголить. Но они не есть вне познания, то есть они  "*В СОЗНАНИИ*" - Читтаматра.


То, что я перечисляю, и не может быть не продуктом моего ума по определению. Только я познанием это не стремлюсь назвать. Не все кривые представления о мироустройстве я готов нарекать познанием. 

Более того, я подразумеваю, что мои представления могут быть кривыми, а именно не соответствовать свойствам познаваемых объектов. Например, я могу считать, что Вы - злой человек, но не берусь утверждать, что я познал, что Вы - злой человек. Или мне стоит делать именно так - говорить, что я знаю, что Вы злой человек? Зачем Вы так перепутали все понятия, которые в своей речи используете....




> Смены времён года нет. Как нет и самого года. Вам всё уже подробно объяснили.


Вы говорите за себя, а не за "общественность". Дело в том, что Echo утверждает, что смена времен года есть даже для березы, а вот для Вас ее нет. 

Я так понимаю, что Вы можете исключать из своего рассмотрения смену времен года, но лишь при условии, что Вас будет продолжать кормить тот, кто эту сезонную смену не игнорирует, а наоборот с ее учетом сажает и выращивает продукты, которые Вы едите. Я же могу такие взгляды рассматривать как бесполезные и даже вредные - мое право.

----------


## Pavel

> Тело выступает приёмником этого восприятия, со своей скоростью реагирует - следовательно восприятие состоялось.


Можно услышать махаянский буддийский термин для обозначения восприятий, присущих телам?




> Современная наука не понимает, ни что такое ПО СУТИ материя, ни подавно, что такое ПО СУТИ сознание. Поэтому сегодня одни представления, завтра другие, это всё суета сует.


Конечно - ото основополагающий принцип науки то, что все представления временны и обусловлены состояниями умов на данный момент. А вот противопоставление5 такой методологии неких "вечных и неизменных представлений" - это действительно суета сует. Почему? Потому как плодами "научной суеты" пользуются все, и Вы лично. А вот плодами "вечных и неизменных представлений" не пользуется никто.  :Smilie: 




> А когда вы смотрите телевизор вы принимаете прибежище в телевизоре, а когда какаете - в унитазе.
> Знаете Павел, для вас может это и верно, но я лично так прибежищем не раскидываюсь


Вы именно так и поступаете, как демонстрируете свою речь и поступки. Я же говорил о том, что имею представление о прибежище формальном и не формальном. В науке я не знаю формальной процедуры принятия прибежища как в учении. Однако, знаю в науке принятие неформальное прибежища как в учении, т.е. не формальное признание научных взглядов, их изучение и использование в практической жизни. Человека, который изучает научное учение, признает его верность и использует в своей практической жизни я считаю принимающим не формально прибежище в науке. Человека, который принимает не формальное прибежище в науке и не формальное прибежище в религии одновременно, считаю синкретистом.




> Девы - представители миров рупа и арупа. Про рупу уже процитировано, рупа это махабхуты, чистые элементы, а не материя. Арупа и подавно. Следовательно девы не материальны, это простая логика, которую вы, принимающий прибежище в науке, могли бы и сами проследить.


Извините, не смог. А вот ваше "и подавно" в качестве разъяснения относительно махабхут меня повеселило.  :Smilie: 




> Зима, лето и тополь это представления в вашем сознании, номинализации, которые ВЫ присваиваете периодическим комплексам в потоке ВАШЕГО сознания - и нигде больше они как данность не существуют.
> Поскольку у нас с вами одинаковый тип преобладающего омрачения, приведший к рождению в человеческом теле и даже в одной стране, то под номинализациями зима, лето и тополь мы понимаем одни и те же СВОИ восприятия. Это позволяет нам общаться. Но не подразумевает, что зима и лето существует где то кроме наших названий.


Значит, если я правильно Вас понимаю, для растений не существует ни зимы, ни лета?



> то, что идея сознания возникающего из материи ни на чём не основана, пока остаётся фактом. Такое уж верование у материалистов.


Я не интересовался Вашими представлениями о верованиях материалистов. Меня интересовали Ваши персональные представления.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Можно услышать махаянский буддийский термин для обозначения восприятий, присущих телам?


я это уже писал вам, если вы читаете ответы.
осязание.




> Конечно - ото основополагающий принцип науки то, что все представления временны и обусловлены состояниями умов на данный момент. А вот противопоставление5 такой методологии неких "вечных и неизменных представлений" - это действительно суета сует. Почему? Потому как плодами "научной суеты" пользуются все, и Вы лично. А вот плодами "вечных и неизменных представлений" не пользуется никто.


Я понимаю, что ваш "путь носорога" снимает с вас любую ответственность за знание и понимание основ буддизма, однако есть правило форума:*
"Для конструктивного и продуктивного диалога желательно знать основы Учения и терминологию. "*
Так вот если вы забыли, я вам напоминаю: есть 4 благородные истины. В буддизме. И благородные они, потому что именно неизменны "вначале, в середине и в конце", надёжны и необманчивы. В отличии от мирских знаний. Я как буддист опираюсь на 4 благородные. А вы со своей наукой можете продолжать метаться в погоне за призрачным счастьем прибавочного продукта сколько хотите.
Просто попытайтесь вообразить, что то, что для вас лично "польза", для других может быть не более чем "вынужденная необходимость".

Ваши фантазии о некоем "неформальном прибежище" оставляю без комментариев, ибо ваше личное фантазирование об отвлеченных материях мне без интереса.




> Значит, если я правильно Вас понимаю, для растений не существует ни зимы, ни лета?


Я не в курсе, какое восприятие имеют растения, и имеют ли они его вообще. Вы видимо знаете, позвольте поинтересоваться источником сведений?




> Я не интересовался Вашими представлениями о верованиях материалистов. Меня интересовали Ваши персональные представления.


То есть обосновать идею о том, что сознание возникает из материи вы не можете, правильно я понимаю?

----------


## Pavel

> Я не в курсе, какое восприятие имеют растения, и имеют ли они его вообще. Вы видимо знаете, позвольте поинтересоваться источником сведений?


Я знаю, что смена времен года существует для растений на своем опыте. Вы же не можете ответить на этот простой даже для ребенка вопрос, ибо сомневаетесь, обладают ли растения восприятием? Разве не достаточно наблюдать, как растения осенью сбрасывают листву, а весной распускаются почки деревьев, чтобы понимать, что для растений есть (существует) осень и весна? Что Вам дала запутанность путем увязывания существования материального мира с существованием восприятия?




> То есть обосновать идею о том, что сознание возникает из материи вы не можете, правильно я понимаю?


Это не моя идея - зачем мне ее обосновывать? Моя идея была в том, что сознание зависит от материи. Ее легко обосновать - опыт. Достаточно знать материальные способы изменения сознания на опыте - наркотики, алкоголь, физические травмы, генетические мутации, направленная селекция... При этом в качестве воздействующего материального объекта на сознание субъекта может выступать любой объект, о существовании которого в сознании подопытного субъекта нет ни каких представлений.

P.S.
Для справки:
*СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ* -1) в истории философии - *понятие, обозначавшее наличное бытие вещи*, которое, в отличие от сущности, постигается не мышлением, но *опытом*

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я знаю, что смена времен года существует для растений на своем опыте....
> Разве не достаточно наблюдать, как растения осенью сбрасывают листву, а весной распускаются почки деревьев, чтобы понимать, что для растений есть осень и весна?


Во-первых то, что вы здесь описываете это НЕ ОПЫТ, а суждения. Вы отличаете опыт от суждения? Опыт это то, что с вами случается, что вы переживаете. Я сомневаюсь, что вы имели в этой жизни переживания тождественные переживаниям растений. Если всё таки имели, то скажите как вы этого добились?!
Во-вторых суждения ваши не содержат причинно-следственной связи. То, что растения меняются, никак не доказывает, что зима-лета является изменением их восприятия, а не вашего. Ведь их изменения вы наблюдаете всё равно В СВОЁМ восприятии. Например, у вас есть неосознаваемая кармическая привязанность к циклу зима-лето, вот вы и наблюдаете как результат изменения в природе в соответствии со своими настройками.




> Что Вам дала запутанность путем увязывания существования с существованием восприятия?


Какая запутанность?
Я говорю о том, что я не знаю не только, есть ли у растений восприятие зимы-лета, но и вообще есть ли у них восприятие. Может у них вообще нет никакого восприятия, а их изменения это просто такая механическая сложная гидравлика. Я не в курсе. И наука не в курсе о том, что такое восприятие(познавательный процесс, формирующий субъективную картину мира), чтобы достоверно судить, есть ли оно у растений. Только вы один в курсе восприятия растений, причём ещё и "на опыте"  :Smilie: 




> Это не моя идея - зачем мне ее обосновывать?


Как же, как же?
Вот вы писали: *"можно говорить лишь о зависимом возникновении (! NB) сознания от материи"*
Чёрным по белому, сообщение 209, ваши слова, моё NB.
Вы можете и не обосновывать эту идею, конечно, но тогда это не более чем стихийное бессознательное верование.




> Моя идея была в том, что сознание зависит от материи.


Обусловленное сознание зависит. Необусловленное не зависит. Обусловленность не является присущим состоянием для сознания. По кр мере до тех пор, пока вы не доказали его происхождение от материи.

----------


## Pavel

> Во-первых то, что вы здесь описываете это НЕ ОПЫТ, а суждения. Вы отличаете опыт от суждения? Опыт это то, что с вами случается, что вы переживаете.


Вы уж меня извините, что я вынужден уподобляться Вашей манере общения, но это Вы не понимаете, что обозначает слово опыт.



> *Опыт* - совокупность знаний и навыков, являющаяся результатом деятельности.


Конечно же на результатах своей деятельности и деятельности других людей я имею и навыки выращивания растений и знание о том, что сажать надо весной, а не зимой, так как для растений существует разница между зимним и весенним существованием, поэтому посадка растения зимой приведет к его гибели. И если мне все равно, когда сажать, то растению не все равно, когда быть посаженным, зерну не все равно, в какую почву упасть, хотя мне все равно куда и что разбрасывать.




> Я сомневаюсь, что вы имели в этой жизни переживания тождественные переживаниям растений. Если всё таки имели, то скажите как вы этого добились?!


Вы не имели переживаний, тождественных моим, однако беретесь судить о моих переживаниях.




> Во-вторых суждения ваши не содержат причинно-следственной связи. То, что растения меняются, никак не доказывает, что зима-лета является изменением их восприятия, а не вашего.


Для существования зимы или осени вовсе нет необходимости ни в каком восприятии, о чем я Вам и говорю при помощи жизненных примеров, когда для того, чтобы на опыте понять, что для растений есть зима и весна при условии, что нет ни какой необходимости рассуждать о наличии восприятия у растений.

 Более того, на простом многовековом опыте людей по селективному отбору пород собак и на личном опыте я отчетливо вижу, что особи собак (личности) с заведомо прогнозируемыми свойствами сознания (агрессивные, склонные к охоте, склонные к ласке, склонные к сексуальному общению....) получаются в результате манипулирования лишь с материальными телами участвующих в размножении предков. Таким образом я на опыте знаю, что различные формы сознания собак получаются в частности по причине моего воздействия на материальные тела без участия в процессе формирования сознаний самих особей (личностей).

----------


## Pavel

> Как же, как же?
> Вот вы писали: *"можно говорить лишь о зависимом возникновении (! NB) сознания от материи"*


Ну, да, а Вы говорите, что я говорил о том, что сознание возникает из материи. Для Вас разницы может и нет, а для меня есть.
А то так, если дом построили по причине, что архитектор приложил свой ум к его созданию, то дом из ума архитектора возник?




> Вы можете и не обосновывать эту идею, конечно, но тогда это не более чем стихийное бессознательное верование.


Какую идею - Вашу о возникновении сознания из материи? Вы вообще что часом под сознанием себе представляете?




> Обусловленное сознание зависит. Необусловленное не зависит.


Ничго про существование необусловленных сознаний не знаю ни на личном опыте, ни на опыте тех, чьим представлениям доверяю. Поэтому суждений на сей счет не имею. Говорил соответственно лишь об обусловленных сознаниях, которые обусловлены (зависят) свойствами материальных объектов. 




> Обусловленность не является присущим состоянием для сознания. По кр мере до тех пор, пока вы не доказали его происхождение от материи.


Мне достаточно в качестве доказательства существования опыта. Поскольку опыта существования необусловленного сознания у меня нет, то и нет таких доказательств. Однако у меня есть опыт существования обусловленных сознаний, значит есть доказательства, что сознания обусловлены. Не станете же Вы в качестве доказательства существования необусловленных сознаний провозглашать отсутствие доказательств "просхождения сознания от материи"...  :Smilie:  Где Вы вообще подцепили такое словосочетание "происхождение сознания от материи" или "происхождение сознания из материи"? Речь идет о возникновении сознания и зависимости этого возникновения от материи. "Зависит от" это не то же самое, что "происходит из" или "происходит от".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы уж меня извините, что я вынужден уподобляться Вашей манере общения, но это Вы не понимаете, что обозначает слово опыт.


Я рад, что вы начали обращаться не только к своим рассуждениям обо всём, но и к словарям. Предлагаю следующим шагом не только цитировать, но и внимательно обдумывать цитируемое! Например:
"Опыт - совокупность знаний и навыков, являющаяся результатом деятельности. "
Прекрасно. Знание, как результат действия. Чтобы иметь ОПЫТ восприятия растения, вам следует действовать как/подобно/тождественно растению - тогда вы будете иметь опытное знание о растении. Всё что вы там мне написали, это опыт не растения, а растениевода. Этот опыт обусловлен восприятием растениевода. Что обуславливает восприятие и проявления растений, и есть ли у них вообще восприятие нам ОТСЮДА ДОСТОВЕРНО не известно.

Очевидная синхрония явлений ничего не говорит о том, что зима и лето являются чем то отличным от ваших представлений о них. Поскольку представления глобальные - они глобально определяют ваш опыт, в том числе и растениеводческий.




> Вы не имели переживаний, тождественных моим, однако беретесь судить о моих переживаниях.


Отнюдь, не берусь, я задал вам вопрос в связи со своими сомнениями. Вы на него ответите?




> Для существования зимы или осени вовсе нет необходимости ни в каком восприятии


Невозможно говорить о существовании (бытии, как вы там верно процитировали) вне его восприятия, нет опыта, нет реагирования.




> что для растений есть зима и весна при условии, что нет ни какой необходимости рассуждать о наличии восприятия у растений.


Да ну, бросьте  :Smilie:  Что для наших широт календарная зима, для других широт климатическая весна. Зима и весна это условные понятия, зависящие от того кто как и где это рассматривает.
Растение не различает времена года, ему важна лишь температура, световой день и влажность. Это доказывает опыт тепличного растениеводства  :Smilie: 





> Более того, на простом многовековом опыте людей по селективному отбору пород собак и на личном опыте я отчетливо вижу, что особи собак (личности) с заведомо прогнозируемыми свойствами сознания (агрессивные, склонные к охоте, склонные к ласке, склонные к сексуальному общению....) получаются в результате манипулирования лишь с материальными телами участвующих в размножении предков. Таким образом я на опыте знаю, что различные формы сознания собак получаются в частности по причине моего воздействия на материальные тела без участия в процессе формирования сознаний самих особей (личностей).


Ах, только телами?  :Big Grin: 
Лишите собак сознания и попробуйте манипулируя телами получить свойства нового сознания? У вас не только нового сознания не получится, но даже вязка не произойдёт без участия сознаний собак, только их тел.

----------


## Pavel

Samadhi Undercover, народная *мудрость* гласит: "вода камень точит", а не гласит, что "вода точит чье-либо восприятие о камне". Как Вы думаете почему?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Samadhi Undercover, народная *мудрость* гласит: "вода камень точит", а не гласит, что "вода точит чье-либо восприятие о камне". Как Вы думаете почему?


А мудрость мудрецов гласит "все знания мира это омрачение". Как вы думаете почему?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Речь идет о *возникновении сознания* и зависимости этого возникновения *от материи*. "Зависит от" это не то же самое, что "происходит из" или "происходит от".


Нет проблем. "Сознание возникает от материи" можете обосновать?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мне достаточно в качестве доказательства существования опыта. Поскольку опыта существования необусловленного сознания у меня нет, то и нет таких доказательств.


То, что у вас нет доказательств в виде опыта, не значит, что их не может быть вообще. Особенно если вы говорите о достаточных доказательствах, а не необходимых. Вы ведь в курсе, что есть доказательства необходимые и достаточные?
Вы вот с растениями вполне довольствуетесь выводным знанием, а не опытным, причем выводным на основе смутных параллелей, а не логики.
Я же вам предлагаю простую логическую связку: если не доказано происхождение сознания от условий(нп ОТ материи), то оно по своей природе не обусловлено.  Вы как учёный и растениевод вполне можете с этим справиться.

----------


## Pavel

> Прекрасно. Знание, как результат действия. Чтобы иметь ОПЫТ восприятия растения, вам следует действовать как/подобно/тождественно растению - тогда вы будете иметь опытное знание о растении.


Вы вообще русский язык понимаете? Вам говорят, что нет никакой необходимости обретать знание не только о восприятии у растений, но вообще представления о наличии восприятия у растений для того, чтобы на опыте видеть, что для растений существует зима, а для фарфоровой чашки молоток. Что Вы уперлись в свое определение существования через обязательное наличие восприятия, если существование определяется не суждениями, а опытом. На опыте видно, что молоток разбивает кружку без участия сознания, и растение сбрасывает по осени листву без участия ума.




> Очевидная синхрония явлений ничего не говорит о том, что зима и лето являются чем то отличным от ваших представлений о них. Поскольку представления глобальные - они глобально определяют ваш опыт, в том числе и растениеводческий.


Мои предствления о зиме не имеют ни малейшего отношения к реакции растений на зиму. Однако реакция есть, и есть зима, и есть растения, которые на зиму реагируют. Я лишь пытаюсь познать реакции растений на зиму и весну, чтобы глупостей при посадке не совершать.




> Отнюдь, не берусь, я задал вам вопрос в связи со своими сомнениями. Вы на него ответите?


Как же не беретесь, если утверждаете, что мои переживания не тождественны с переживаниями растений. Вы что, не отдаете себе отчет в собственных поступках и речи?



> Невозможно говорить о существовании (бытии, как вы там верно процитировали) вне его восприятия, нет опыта, нет реагирования.


Вы странный человек. Говорить - это "делать разговор".  :Smilie:  Невозможность говорить - это не отсутствие существования. Существование определяется не разговором, а опытом. Существование растений и времен года определяется опытом. Мой опыт делает для меня существующими и времена года, и растения и взаимодействие между растениями и временами года без моего участия в процессе этого взаимодействия. При этом поведение растений является для меня одним из признаков смены времени года в моем представлении, т.е. формирует мое сознание, мои взгляды и представления о временах года. А вот мои представления о растениях и смене времен года не меняют поведения растений при взаимодействии с изменяющимися климатическими условиями. 



> Растение не различает времена года, ему важна лишь температура, световой день и влажность. Это доказывает опыт тепличного растениеводства


Давайте Вы мне не станете рассказывать о том, на изменение каких факторов реагируют растения. Я занимался интенсивным культивированием водорослей в НИИ и на экспериментальном опыте получил свои представления о том, на что растения реагируют, а на что нет. Ваши представления о реакциях растений очевидно примитивны и далеки от практики.




> Ах, только телами? 
> Лишите собак сознания и попробуйте манипулируя телами получить свойства нового сознания? У вас не только нового сознания не получится, но даже вязка не произойдёт без участия сознаний собак, только их тел.


Конечно только телами, у меня нет доступа к сознаниям собак при отборе среди тел. Я даю лишь досьтуп к спариванию определенным телам, а уж в результате получаю нужные мне тела со свойствами нужных мне сознаний. С сознаниями собак при селекции ни один из селекционеров не манипулирует. Или Вам известны тайные методы манипулирования сознаниями через процедуру спаривания телами родственников?

----------


## Pavel

> А мудрость мудрецов гласит "все знания мира это омрачение". Как вы думаете почему?


Не слыхал я такой мудрости, потому и суждения о ней не имею. Вы же не ответили мне на мой вопрос.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет проблем. "Сознание возникает от материи" можете обосновать?


Странный Вы человек. Я же уже Вам обосновывал, что возникновение сознания зависит от материи на примере селективного отбора. Агрессивное сознание можно получить в результате селективного отбора среди материальных тел. Можно получить сознание охотника таким же образом или сознание добряка. Не путем сознательного воздействия на сознание, а путем отбора участников в элементарном спаривании. Так делают тысячелетиями люди, ибо на опыте знают об эффективности такого метода выращивания особей с прогнозируемыми свойствами сознаний. Для Вас это открытие?

----------


## Pavel

> То, что у вас нет доказательств в виде опыта, не значит, что их не может быть вообще.


Так я и не ставлю себе задачи доказать несуществование чего-либо, в отличии от Вас, который опыта не имеет, но несуществование пытается доказать логически, что противоречит определению слова "существование".
 :Smilie: 




> Вы вот с растениями вполне довольствуетесь выводным знанием, а не опытным, причем выводным на основе смутных параллелей, а не логики.


Вы это.... Вся моя профессиональная деятельность была посвящена обретению опыта на основе действования. Вы или опять себе возомнили некий тайный буддийский смысл у слова опыт, но поверьте, что для всех нормальных людей в научном эксперименте будет опыта больше, чем в самых ярких Ваших личных переживаниях собственных восприятий.




> Я же вам предлагаю простую логическую связку: если не доказано происхождение сознания от условий(нп ОТ материи), то оно по своей природе не обусловлено.


У Вас с логикой все очень плохо. С логической точки зрения будет так, если не доказано нечто, то значит доказательство отсутствует. В противном случае белиберда в духе "если не доказано, что  яблоко, то яблоком не является"  породит в Вашей голове еще много всяких нелепых представлений.

----------


## Echo

> На опыте видно, что молоток разбивает кружку без участия сознания, и растение сбрасывает по осени листву без участия ума.


Это прекрасно.
Мир нам дан в восприятии. "На опыте видно" - это восприятие. "Сбрасывает по осени листву без участия ума"(тобишь вне восприятия).

Итого: 
Павел воспринимает без восприятия  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pavel

> Это прекрасно.
> Мир нам дан в восприятии. "На опыте видно" - это восприятие. "Сбрасывает по осени листву без участия ума"(тобишь вне восприятия).
> 
> Итого: 
> Павел воспринимает без восприятия


Да нет, не Павел воспринимает без восприятия, а Павел воспринимает, что растение сбрасывает листву без участия Echo. И у Echo есть опыт, что растения сбрасываю листву без участия Павла. И у Топпера есть восприятие, что растения сбрасывают листву без участия Павла и Echo. Я готов согласиться с Топпером в части не участия Echo. Вы готовы согласиться с Топпер в части неучастия Павла. Таким образом два к одному. что ни Павел, ни Echo не участвуют. Если собрать 1000 наблюдателей, то 1000 к одному, что наши сознания не участвуют. Вот и все. Опыт через действование и планирование эксперимента с последующим обсчетом полученных данных на основании строгой математической логики.

А у Вас на чем основаны Ваши представления? Лишь на анализе собственных восприятий, в которых Вы не обнаруживаете ничего, не зависящего от личных восприятий? Ну Вы даете... Вы это знанием называете? Это не знание, а убеждение, причем явно кривое, ибо необоснованное.

----------


## Pavel

Echo и Samadhi Undercover, хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что реальность существования не определяется лишь на основе наличия в восприятии. Поэтому появились такие понятия как сон, иллюзия, галлюцинация. Поэтому существование чего-либо или не существование чего-либо определяется на опыте, который в более совершенной форме обретает статус грамотно организованного эксперимента. На соновании такого эксперимента возникает суждение о наличии в сознании человека иллюзии, галлюцинации или верного представления о сущесмтвовании или несуществовании чего-либо.

Так вот любые самые примитивные опытные данные, когда они многочисленны и независимы от одного субъективного индивидуального сознания (возможно очень больного) показывают, что материя вне сознания существует, сознание меняется и возникают новые формы под воздействием материальных объектов, а материальные объекты очень часто никак не зависят  в своем взаимодействии с окружающим миром от чьего-либо индивидуального сознания. Если же Вы и впредь методологически будете опираться лишь на свой индивидуальный опыт, то обретете крайне искривленное представление о том, что в этом мире существует, а чего в нем нет, что от чего зависит, а что от чего не зависит, ибо крайне индивидуализированное субъективное сознание - это больное состояние человеческого сознания, противоречащее его человеческой природе.

----------


## Pavel

В качестве иллюстрации...



> Знание, как результат действия. Чтобы иметь ОПЫТ восприятия растения, вам следует действовать как/подобно/тождественно растению - тогда вы будете иметь опытное знание о растении. .


Для того, чтобы иметь опыт последствий падения с 11-го этажа, надо лично метнуться вниз головой с высотки? Нет, достаточно понаблюдать за несколькими метнувшимися вниз головой и проанализировать последствия. Причем, наука о планировании эксперимента гласит, что для обоснованности суждений количество независимых наблюдений должно равняться квадрату количества анализируемых факторов в эксперименте. Знания, обретаемые в таким образом организованном эксперименте считаются научными экспериментальными данными, т.е. данными, полученными опытным путем.

Не возводите свой индивидуальный одноразовый опыт в ранг знания. Ценность таким образом обретенного убеждения или суждения крайне мала для Вас лично и тем более для других разумных существ. Если Вы не пренебрегаете научными знаниями, если Вы стремитесь обрести личное знание, которое было бы верным и полезным для окружающих, то изучайте методологию приобретения не индивидуального убеждения, которое готовы назвать знанием, а методологию обретения знания единого для всех, полезного всем в его практическом применении. Солипсистское суждение о том, что ничего вне воспринимающего ума нет, не имеет практической ценности не только для Вас персонально, но и для окружающих Вас разумных людей.

----------


## Echo

> Вот и все. Опыт через действование и планирование эксперимента с последующим обсчетом полученных данных на основании строгой математической логики.


А, Echo с Топпером Павел воспринимает без восприятия, когда те дежурят у дерева?  :Smilie: )



> А у Вас на чем основаны Ваши представления? Лишь на анализе собственных восприятий


Да, я уже понял что вы анализируете еще и чужие восприятия)
У меня, нет других инструментов кроме эмпирики и логики, поэтому вот обходимся ими.

----------


## Pavel

> А, Echo с Топпером Павел воспринимает без восприятия, когда те дежурят у дерева? )
> 
> Да, я уже понял что вы анализируете еще и чужие восприятия)
> У меня, нет других инструментов кроме эмпирики и логики, поэтому вот обходимся ими.


Не обходитесь. Обходились бы, не обращались бы к Учениям и не стремились бы свои взгляды представлять как взгляды например Махаяны. Вот тут действительно уместно улыбнуться, ибо Вы так же анализируете другие восприятия - такова природа человека, его социальная сущность, но при этом демонстрируете не способность анализировать собственные поступки и собственный опыт.

На вопрос отвечать не стал, так как улыбку после вопроса принял за демонстрацию того, что вопрос риторический и не требует ответа.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы поменьше черпайте представления о квантовой физике с буддийского форума, чтобы подобные фантазии так безапелляционно не тиражировать.


Я, простите за нескромность, физик по образованию, закончил физический факультет ИГУ, некоторое время работал в Научно Исследовательском Институте ПРикладной Физики, при том же ИГУ. Так что, в отличии от Вас, понимаю о чём говорю.




> Я чуть скромнее в оценке своих познаний, поэтому Ниббану лишь принимаю на веру


Мне-то что?




> Исключить из рассмотрения можно все, что угодно и по любым причинам.


Я чётко и ясно указал причины, по которым я (вместе, например, с  Дхармакирти) исключаю трансцедентные объекты. НЕ приписывайте мне свои фантазии.




> Следовательно ничего не существует


Такого бреда я не говорил.




> Зачем Вы так перепутали все понятия, которые в своей речи используете....


Я ничего не путал. Я не понимаю как Вы делаете свои странные выводы. В моих постах предпосылок к таким выводам нету.




> Дело в том, что Echo утверждает, что смена времен года есть даже для березы, а вот для Вас ее нет.


А я и не говорил, что для меня смены времён года нету. Где? Процитируйте. Я сказал: "смены времён года нету". И остаюсь при своём мнении - некоей самосущей объективной (существующей со стороны объекта) "смены" нету. Echo сказал ровно о том же самом.




> Я так понимаю, что Вы можете исключать из своего рассмотрения смену времен года,


Вы бредите? Разве я где-то сказал, что я исключаю из рассмотрения смену времён года? Если Вас не затруднит - процитируйте.

----------


## Pavel

> Я чётко и ясно указал причины, по которым я (вместе, например, с  Дхармакирти) исключаю трансцедентные объекты.


 Мне то что?




> Я не понимаю как Вы делаете свои странные выводы.


Мне и до Вашего непонимания дела нет.




> А я и не говорил, что для меня смены времён года нету. Где? Процитируйте. Я сказал: "смены времён года нету". И остаюсь при своём мнении - некоей самосущей объективной (существующей со стороны объекта) "смены" нету. Echo сказал ровно о том же самом.


А мне и до самосущих объектов дела нет. Этим словом "самосущий" вообще нечего обозначать. А вот осень и зима есть, как и смена времен года.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне то что?


А я уже понял, что Вам, в принципе неинтересно ничего из того, что Вам пишут. Вы ведёте спрор ради спора. Причём большей частью сами с собой, поскольку Ваши, типа, оппоненты не излагают тезисов, которые Вы пытаетесь опровергать - Вы это делаете сами и сами же себя и опровергаете. Ну продолжайте, если Вам интересно.

----------

